# Wie man sich die Zeit im Unterricht vertreibt...



## chopi (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,ich wollte mit euch eine Liste anfertigen,mit was man sich die zeit im Unterricht besser gestalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte keine doppelten Nennungen (wenn möglich).

_Das sind jetzt die besten aus dem ganzen Thread,im Thread selber sind aber noch viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


*

Käsekästchen
viele andere brettspiele auf einem Blatt spielen
Psp zocken
Handyspiele zocken
schlafen
musik hören
"lehrerbingo" wörter aufschreiben,wessen wörter zuerst alle vom lehrer gesagt wuden,der hat gewonnen
penisspiel (einer flüstert penis,der nächste muss es lauter sagen,der nächste noch lauter usw.)
lesen
schreiben (fragt ala,was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
malen
mobile tv gucken / - Filme in der Federtasche versteckt gucken
mädchen begrabschen (ja,das kam von lurock)
überall Penisse hinmalen
schiffe versenken
mit Luftpolsterfolie rumspielen
Leute mit Papierkügelchen beschmeissen
Papierflugzeuge ausm Fenster
sehr sehr laut gähnen wenn grade alles still is
Sich mit einem Edding auf der Bank verewigen
Testen, wie laut man den mp3 player stellen kann ohne dass der lehrer was merkt
Karten zocken
"Schmerzen"
Minigolfbahn aus Mappen und Heften
Schere Stein Papier mit Schmerzen für den Verlierer
Skateboard untern Tisch packen und Tricks im sitzen versuchen
Den Nachbarn einfach lauthals beleidigen,je lauter, desto besser.
Schwachsinnsantworten geben
Irgendwelche Sachen ausm Fenster auf Passanten / Autos werfen
Mit der ganzen Klasse den Gegener anstarren (gesicht,füße,whatever)
Lufttennis spielen.
*

_
neuestes update 23/8/08_
_Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für evtl. einträge ins Klassenbuch etc. *g*_


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

-lesen
-schreiben
-malen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

"penisspiel" Q.Q

Musik hören
Mit Nachbarn labern wie heute in Deutsch, dabei schreiben wir doch Morgen die Arbeit xD
naja wir hatte vieeeel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 0 Ahnung vom Unterricht :[


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hab dir schon im QN geantwortet, chopi...


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

Hefte nach dem Alphabet ordnen, bücher anch der größe ordnen, nachbarn Kreuze und Pentagramme auf die arme/stirn malen (arsch, bzw arschloch geht auch) mim stuhl kippeln un dann umfliegen, sms schreiben, mobile tv gucken (GZ-SZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) lernen, aufpassen^^


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Wir malen uns gegenseitig immer Schwänze überall hin - eig total unlustig ._.
Aber inmal hat jemand eine Facharbeit geschrieben, Kumpel hat heimlich auf Seite 2 nen großen Schwanz hinterlassen, und der lehrer hat es erstmal gelassen Kommentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2008)

Ach fang bitte nicht mit Schule an das versaut mir noch die nächsten 5 Wochen die ich Ferien hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

schwänze sind immer lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gucken die lehrer immer ganz groß


----------



## Theroas (3. Juli 2008)

- zuhören
- denken
- sich beteiligen
- lernen
- dafür dann später beruhigt zu Hause rumpimmeln
- in eine erfolgreiche Zukunft blicken


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Hefte nach dem Alphabet ordnen, bücher anch der größe ordnen, nachbarn Kreuze und Pentagramme auf die arme/stirn malen (arsch, bzw arschloch geht auch) mim stuhl kippeln un dann umfliegen, sms schreiben, mobile tv gucken (GZ-SZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie bist den du drauf?



Theroas schrieb:


> - zuhören
> - denken
> - sich beteiligen
> - lernen
> ...


streber!
ich hab nicht immer in der schule aufgepasst und ich bin nicht dumm und stell dir vor ich hab sogar ne berufsausbildung


----------



## Nevad (3. Juli 2008)

Bei unser verrückten Lateinlehrerin mit einer "Scherenphobie" immer schön an etwas rumschnippeln und dabei so laut wie möglich Geräusche verursachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (3. Juli 2008)

Also wir haben bei uns in der Klasse das Spiel 4 gewinnt für uns entdeckt ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Glühwein trinken (im Winter)
Bier trinken (im Sommer), evtl kombiniert mit Lehrerbingo

mit Luftpolsterfolie rumspielen


----------



## iggeblackmoore (3. Juli 2008)

-Ich habe auch immer mit der Schere rumgespielt und mein Englischer Lehrer hat auch eine Phobie dagegen, weil er sich mal ins Ohrgeschnitten hat.
Als er das sagte, habe ich nur gefragt, wie man so blöd sein kann und sich ins Ohr schneiden, dies fand er dann nicht so lustig.
-Dann gibts natürlich noch Mäpchen bemalen
-am Ding Dong rumspielen (wenn man einen hat)
-Versuchen einzuschlafen
-Rülpsen und Furzen
-auf die passende Gelegenheit warten, um einen dummen Kommentar abzugeben
-reden
-über sachen reden, worüber man eigentlich nicht redet, wie Kacken, Sex oder ähnliches (Ist immer ganz lustig gewesen)
-sich fragen, warum man eigentlich so etwas lernt, obwohl man es bestimmt nie wieder gebrauchen wird
-den Tisch aufräumen bzw. darunter (auf anfrage kann ich auch ein Bild von meinem Tisch hochladen, da er wirklich einer der unordenstlichen ist)
-Tisch reparieren


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

da wir in tischgruppen sassen haben wir auch als karten gespielt


----------



## Tan (3. Juli 2008)

Pokemon fürs Handy in der Klasse verteilen und wers als erstes nur in der Schule durchgezockt hat, darf 2 Wochen bei jedem Hausaufgaben abschreiben....

Oder alternativ mit ´nem Fahrradschlüssel "ausversehn" seinen Tischnachbarn ritzen und dann als Emo dissen!


----------



## RedDevil96 (3. Juli 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> - zuhören
> - denken
> - sich beteiligen
> - lernen
> ...



Das dachte ich mir auch als erstes ...

Aber wenn ich hier so die beiträge lese sind wohl irgendwelche kinderspiele ála penisse malen doch wichtiger ... naja , dann wundert es mich ja nun wirklich nicht was man ingame so im Handelschannel lesen muss ... jetzt wird mir einiges bewusst ...


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

nee wir haben immer den zirkel ausgepackt und den irgentwem ins bein rein gestochen
und irgenteiner hat sich mal die hose angekokelt bzw. in brant gesetzt
war witzig weil nix bei passiert war


----------



## mofsens (3. Juli 2008)

schiffe versenken fand ich immer ganz amuesant, jedoch nur in langweiligen faechern wie religion, wo man jedes jahr sowieso das gleiche gemacht hat .... ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch als erstes ...
> 
> Aber wenn ich hier sp die beiträge lese sind wohl irgendwelche kinderspiele ála penisse malen doch wichtiger ... naja , dann wundert es mich ja nun wirklich nicht was man ingame so im Handelschannel lesen muss ... jetzt wird mir einiges bewusst ...


tu nicht so du warst bestimmt auch nicht das liebe streberlein!
ich hab auch gute noten gehabt obwohl ich auch scheiss im unterricht gemacht hab oder des öffteren vor der türgessen hab. aber ich war halt nicht lernfaul!
das was ich in dem moment verpasst hab hab ich mir halt von wem anderem abgeschrieben und gelernt


----------



## RedDevil96 (3. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tu nicht so du warst bestimmt auch nicht das liebe streberlein!
> ich hab auch gute noten gehabt obwohl ich auch scheiss im unterricht gemacht hab oder des öffteren vor der türgessen hab. aber ich war halt nicht lernfaul!
> das was ich in dem moment verpasst hab hab ich mir halt von wem anderem abgeschrieben und gelernt




Aja , zuhören und mitarbeiten nennst du also "Streber" ... ne , ist klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also unter Streber versteh ich schon was anderes , aber hat sich wohl seit ich nicht mehr zur schule gehe stark geändert ...


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> Aja , zuhören und mitarbeiten nennst du also "Streber" ... ne , ist klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast du mal auf mein alter gesehen?
wir haben auch zugehört
immer haben wir nicht scheisse gemacht aber halt auch nicht immer zugehört!

EDIT: hab gerade nochmal geschaut! du hast einen tag vor mir geb.
jedoch bist du 3 jahre vor mir auf die welt gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalol (3. Juli 2008)

Ihr seid ja so cool, dass ihr im Unterricht solche Sachen macht. Passt lieber mal auf, dann bringt ihr es auch zu was.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

aber wenn ich mir die mädels und jungs von heut so anseh denk ich mir auch als armes deutschland (siehe mein blog)
und solche fragen wie se in meinem blog stehen hab ich wirklich gestellt bekommen!


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Juli 2008)

Das Penisspiel kenn ich^^
Habs selber oft gespielt und immer gewonnen. Auch wenn gewonnen ein relativer Begriff ist( war der lauteste und da gabs dann auch immer für mich ärger)^^


----------



## Cybersquall (3. Juli 2008)

Hey das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum deswegen Hallo erstma.

Soo jetz zum Thema also ich und mein Nachbar malen uns gegenseitig die besten "LOL"`s auf die Arme , Beine und was es sonst noch so gibt xD
Andere aus meiner Klasse werfen Tafelschwamm Besen und sowas MITTEN im Unterricht aus dem Fenster naus xD
naja sonst halt
pennen
musik hören
singen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MANCHMAL auch einfach zuhören aber das kommt sehr sehr sehr selten vor 
naja sonst noch reden und überall meinen Senf dazu geben xD

Greez CybA


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wir malen uns gegenseitig immer Schwänze überall hin - eig total unlustig ._.
> Aber inmal hat jemand eine Facharbeit geschrieben, Kumpel hat heimlich auf Seite 2 nen großen Schwanz hinterlassen, und der lehrer hat es erstmal gelassen Kommentiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoL , das hba ich auch so bis zu 8ten Klasse gemacht - und bis dahin wars auch einfach scheiße lustig , wenn jemand seine Hausaufgaben zeigen wollte und dann auf jeder seite so 20-30 Penisse waren xD.

Aber mit der Zeit wird man zum Glück reifer ^^



Theroas schrieb:


> - dafür dann später beruhigt zu Hause rumpimmeln



lawl



Thorrak schrieb:


> Glühwein trinken (im Winter)
> Bier trinken (im Sommer), evtl kombiniert mit Lehrerbingo
> 
> mit Luftpolsterfolie rumspielen



mhmhh beeeer....



iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> -Dann gibts natürlich noch Mäpchen bemalen
> -am Ding Dong rumspielen (wenn man einen hat)
> -Rülpsen und Furzen
> -auf die passende Gelegenheit warten, um einen dummen Kommentar abzugeben
> ...



LoL , scheinbar war ich damals in der Schule garnicht so anders ^^ genaus den kram hab ich auch gemacht  , besonders oft und gerne dumme Kommentare abgegeben^^


----------



## Saytan (3. Juli 2008)

Hm wir spielen auch das Penisspiel,aber nicht bei allen Lehrern.Ansonsten meist rumgammeln,reden,fotos machen im sommer haben die mädchen ja knappere Sachen an und Leute mit Papierkügelchen beschmeissen,sich manchmal melden,Papierflugzeuge ausem Fenster,Lehrer ärgern.Das ich das aufzähle heißt aber nicht das ich bei allem mitmachen,hab schon zu viele Verwarnungen :s


----------



## Naho (3. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin einer ET (Elektrotechnik) - Klasse und da wird meistens im Unterricht gezockt,da so ziemlich alle einen Laptop haben eben WC3 CS unson kram^^, da es den Lehrern sowieso wurscht ist was wir machen ;-)


----------



## chopi (3. Juli 2008)

Da sind ein paar schöne Sachen dabei,freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch manches in den Eröffnungspost gesteckt

Und an alle die sagen,ich soll zuhören,mich melden,mitmachen etc.
Ich mach ja nicht den ganzen tag scheisse,aber wenn man z.b. in der 7Stunde ein Fach wie Deutsch oder Latein hat,kann man einfach nicht mehr aufpassen...
Oder auch bei Lehrern,die eh nichts machen und am ende des Jahres die Noten auswürfeln (Hatte aufm Halbjahreszeugnis ne 2,n Freund der neben mir sitzt hatte ne 5...)


----------



## iggeblackmoore (3. Juli 2008)

Ich habe übrigens auch immer Penis überall hingemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habe bisher gedacht, dass wir die einzigsten Deppen waren, die so etwas machen.
Am lustigsten ist es aber, wenn man ein Übungsheft oder Blätter bekommt und dort Menschen, Figuren, Tiere oder sonst irgendwelche Wesen drauf sind und an denen Pimmel malt. Pimmel an die macht^^, ich muss immer noch drüber lachen, wenn ich über so etwas nachdenke und ich habe dies übrigens auch nur bis zur achten Klasse gemacht, danach irgendwie nicht mehr. Ist wahrscheinlich die Zeit in der man aufhört rumzupimmeln. 
Ne war das lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juli 2008)

Ich komm nach den Sommerferien in die Abschlussklasse um dann nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr meine Abiturklausuren zu schreiben, aber dennoch komme ich mir manchmal wie in der Fünften Klasse vor. Wir kippeln mit den Stühlen, labern die gesamte Stunde selbst im LK, aber die Kunst dabei ist, dass wir (ich und meine Freunde) immer die Antwort auf die Frage vom Lehrer haben. Man ist ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, mit der Zeit lernt man sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und was ich sehr oft zu spühren bekomme ist, eine Hand die mir volles Pfund in die Seite pickst und man sich derbe verjagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann gibts erstmal einen Kleinkrieg und alles ist wieder in Butter. Manchen Lehrern macht das schon nix mehr aus, da sie wissen das wir trotzdem unsere Leistung erbringen..ok, gibt dann Abzüge in der Mitarbeitsnote...aber das kann man immer ausgleichen^^


----------



## Naho (3. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mal Fragen:
Warum stehen bei den meisten leuten "Pimmel" im Mittelgrund? , ich seh daran nix lustiges...


----------



## the Huntress (3. Juli 2008)

Unterm Tisch Kartenspielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (3. Juli 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> Ich muss mal Fragen:
> Warum stehen bei den meisten leuten "Pimmel" im Mittelgrund? , ich seh daran nix lustiges...



Mittelgrund ist auch ein schönes Wort^^

Ich denke, dass es einfach nur lustig ist. Manche Menschen finden, dies lustig und manche was ganz anderes und können nicht nachvollziehen, was andere lustig finden. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Humor.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (3. Juli 2008)

ich hab noch was:
- Aufmerksam dasitzen und dem Unterricht folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

sowas gabs schon ...


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> Ich muss mal Fragen:
> Warum stehen bei den meisten leuten "Pimmel" im Mittelgrund? , ich seh daran nix lustiges...


keine Ahnung was daran komisch ist, nen Pimmel auf das Arbeitsblatt des Nachbarn zu Malen, aber irgendwas ist eben komisch xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> Unterm Tisch Kartenspielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aufm tisch karten spielen is wesentlich geiler

was scheiße ist und der lehrer plötzlich hinter dir steht und deinem gegner dann alle karten aufzählt -.-
argh geld beim pokern zu verlieren kann so hart sein


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> Oder alternativ mit ´nem Fahrradschlüssel "ausversehn" seinen Tischnachbarn ritzen und dann als Emo dissen!


geil wenn ich nicht alleine sitzen müsste (vor lauter stören) würde ich das auch gerne machen

naja nächstes jahr die nächste chance XD


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geil wenn ich nicht alleine sitzen müsste (vor lauter stören) würde ich das auch gerne machen
> 
> naja nächstes jahr die nächste chance XD



Da sieht man mal, was fürn chaot LoD is! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (3. Juli 2008)

Das Penisspiel ist bei uns voll berühmt, nur machen wirs mit Nillekes oder wie man das schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> -Tisch reparieren



Prusst ich kann nicht mehr in meinen Kopf ein Bild wo du dier mittem im Untericht eine blaue Latzhose uznd rote Mütze anziehst und ganz laut MITIMI MARIO schreist einen Werkzeug kasten rausholst und den tisch repairst^^

zum mülleimer gehen hinter dem leher dumme bewegungen machen so das die ganzen klasse das sieht und wen der elerh sich um dreht schnell wegschauen und weg gehen xD


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Also bei uns waren die Tische in so nem ausgerichtet aber beim Hellraumprojektor gabs noch ne Tisch für mich und nen Kumpel damit wir auch alles gut sehen. Ähm, hallo, wofür bitte hatten wir Brillen. Naja, wir hatten auch imemr geile Spiele. Das übliche Kitzelspiel abe ram lustigsten fand ich, sich ansehen und wer als erster lacht hat verloren. Das Problem ist dann meistens das man sich nicht mehr ein bekommt und der Lehrer voll austickt. Ach ja, die guten alten Schulzeiten. In der Berufsschule, in Allgemeinbildung, war pennen ein bevorzugter Zeitvertreib. Hier sei angemerkt, dass ich schnarche, in der ersten Reihe sitzte und das direkt vor dem Lehrerpult.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalesus (4. Juli 2008)

Öhm....

Trinken
Essen
Reden
Aufpassen
Flachwitze
...
to be continued


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2008)

flugzeuge aus papier bauen und dan sich gegenseitig zuschiesen?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (4. Juli 2008)

airace schrieb:


> Prusst ich kann nicht mehr in meinen Kopf ein Bild wo du dier mittem im Untericht eine blaue Latzhose uznd rote Mütze anziehst und ganz laut MITIMI MARIO schreist einen Werkzeug kasten rausholst und den tisch repairst^^
> 
> zum mülleimer gehen hinter dem leher dumme bewegungen machen so das die ganzen klasse das sieht und wen der elerh sich um dreht schnell wegschauen und weg gehen xD



Okay, ich gebe es zu, wenn ich sowas mache, dann nur in der Vertretungsstunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter unseren Tischen sind halt Metal Gestänge, praktisch wie ein Korb der halt was lang gezogen ist und an der Rückenwand vom Tisch kein Gestänge mehr hat und manche Streben fehlen halt oder sind verbogen, deswegen haben wir uns Kordel genommen, welches im Schrank lag und haben sie zusammen geknotet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

-malen
-schlafen
-reden
den kehrer nerven
-radiergummis werfen
-10 minuten dauerlachkrampf
-sehr sehr laut gähnen wenn grade alles still is
-Ähhmm figg´n??


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> -Ähhmm figg´n??



Hoffentlich fällts nich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Unser Lehrer is da viel zu blöd^^


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juli 2008)

mhh lass mich grad mal nachdenken ich tuhe NICHTS den ich habe olalalallalaa FERIEN ole ole ole ansonst wc 3 zoggen laptob untericht ftw


----------



## Meladilegno (5. Juli 2008)

zu aller erst:
letzte reihe - nicht nur ein sitzplatz, sondern eine einstellung!

was ich da mache?
- chillen
- chillen
- pennen
- pennen
- chillen
- chillen
- mit kollegen reden
- mit kollegen reden
- mit kollegen reden
- chillen
- chillen
- chillen
- chillen
- chillen
- chillen





hab ich chillen schon gesagt?


----------



## Saytan (6. Juli 2008)

Jop,10 mal um genau zu sein^^
Juhhh Radiergummis werfen ist geil ^^
Hm,mit Laserpointer die Lehrer stressen ist auch ganz lustig oder kennt jemand diesen Handy klingelton,dieses Komische piepsen das dauernd so anhält und kopfschmerzen bereitet?Das müsst ihr mal laufen lassen ^^


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

da fällt mir auch noch was zu ein
ich hab dieses "pieppiep" geräusch,dass autoschlüssel beim öffnen machen...das kann man gut inner stunde machen und wenn man auch noch am fenster sitzt,so tun,als ob man wissen wöllte,woher das kommt und ausm fenster glotzen xD


----------



## Illuminatos (6. Juli 2008)

Den Leuten vor dir nen Stift hinten in die Hose fallen lassen, wenn diese sich vorbeugen.
Wenn man genau geziehlt hat, fällt dieser genau zwischen die Pobacken und bleibt stecken. Die Leute erschrecken sich und die, die es mit ansahen, mussten lachen wie blöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (6. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Den Leuten vor dir nen Stift hinten in die Hose fallen lassen, wenn diese sich vorbeugen.
> Wenn man genau geziehlt hat, fällt dieser genau zwischen die Pobacken und bleibt stecken. Die Leute erschrecken sich und die, die es mit ansahen, mussten lachen wie blöd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL ! Mit deinen eigenen stiften oder was ?! ihhh xD


----------



## Emptybook (6. Juli 2008)

es gibt 2 möglichkeiten 
diese 2 sind die einzig besten

1.schlafen

2. am unttericht voll konzentriert teilnehmen das ist genauso wie schlafen die zeit vergeht viel schneller


----------



## Wagga (6. Juli 2008)

In den Pausen oder im EDV-Unterricht: Galaxywars spielen *g*.
Das war ne Zeit.
Das war von der 8-10. Klasse.
Natürlich so das es nicht auffällt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Giillian (6. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem konzentriert dabei sein stimmt, klingt behindert - ist aber so. 
Aber meistens wird einfach doof in die Gegend geguckt, irgendwas auf 
das Papier gekritzelt oder irgendwelche Leute angucken und sich denken, 
wie scheiße man sein kann([ironie] Ich habe ne tolle Stufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/ironie])


----------



## Lurock (6. Juli 2008)

Ich passe natürlich immer auf, bin voll konzentriert dabei und bemühe mich etwas zum Unterricht beizutragen.


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

Das stimmt aber nich mit deinem ersten post (im irc) überein,wo du Mädels angrabscht!


----------



## Lurock (6. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nich mit deinem ersten post (im irc) überein,wo du Mädels angrabscht!


Bist du still?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Pupen...


Konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Scheiß Zweideutigkeit. xD


----------



## Zez (6. Juli 2008)

mit nem Portable Media player (zbs iTouch) Filme im Mäppchen anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Manchmal auch Fimle die mit P anfangen, in der Mitte ein orno haben, und mit s enden *schmunzel*


----------



## L33tman G (7. Juli 2008)

Zeitunglesen im Unterricht ist auch nicht schlecht. Und man muss sie nicht mal anfassen, auch mit den Augen kann man bei manchen Mädchen viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

wie wärs mit lernen......?


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2008)

Der Lehrerin unter den Rock schauen.


----------



## ReWahn (7. Juli 2008)

Kaugummi unterm tisch abkratzen

Sich mit einem Edding auf der Bank verewigen

Testen, wie laut man den mp3 player stellen kann ohne dass der lehrer was merkt

Heftchen lesen (MAD)

Mitschüler zum lachen bringen


----------



## Tigrexx (7. Juli 2008)

Ach was einfach Kopf aufm Tisch legen und pennen xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2008)

Tolle zeitungen mitnehmen...
kann aber passieren das der Lehrer die auch lesen will xDD
öhm... unterricht? gibts sowas ? ich schlaf da glaub immer ^^


----------



## Saytan (7. Juli 2008)

> Soramac Geschrieben: Heute, 01:24
> Der Lehrerin unter den Rock schauen.



War das jetzt ernst gemeint?oO
Ich versuch mir das grad vorzustellen und irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das ich heute Nacht albträume bekomme...

Aufem Tisch Klopfen und sagen das jemand an der Tür klopft,gibt sogar lehrer die darauf reinfallen :s


----------



## Xelyna (7. Juli 2008)

Tolle Lieder wie den kleinen Hai vor sich hin pfeifen auf dass jeder einen Ohrwurm hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ auch 'Das rote Pferd'.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

einen atomreaktor bauen....


----------



## Optiarc (7. Juli 2008)

wie wär es mit:

1.  Geh zum Mülleimer und schmeiß dein Buch hinein!

2.  Gehe zur Tafel und male ein Smiley an!

3.  Gehe zur Toilette und bringe ein schönes Blatt von einem Baum mit!

4.  Setze dich unter den Tisch und schreie: "Luftangriff"!

5.  Schmeiße mutwillig das Mäppchen von deinem Nachbarn runter und weigere dich, es aufzuheben!

6.  Lege den Kopf auf den Tisch und schnarche hörbar!

7.  Schaue gelangweilt durch die Klasse und stöhne laut!

8.  Falle vom Stuhl und schrei nach Hilfe!

9.  Gehe barfuss einmal durch die Klasse!

10. Stelle dich auf den Tisch!

11. Schlage deinen Kopf auf den Tisch und schrei: "AUA"!

12. Fass dein Nachbarn an die Hand und sage: "Piep piep piep, wir ham uns alle lieb"!

13. Greif dein Nachbarn panisch an den Arm und schrei ihn an: "Pass auf"!

14. Packe deine Sachen zusammen und erkläre dem Lehrer, es habe doch gerade geklingelt und du wolltest nun gehen!

15. Renne einmal um deinen Stuhl!

16. Reiße eine Seite aus deinem Schulbuch und wirf sie in den Mülleimer!

17. Melde dich und frage, wann es Ferien gibt!

18. Stehe auf und rufe: "Revolution"!

19. Rufe: "Laaaaaaaaaangweilig" in die Klasse!

20. Niese so lange, bis dir jemand Gesundheit sagt!

21. Melde dich und frage wie spät es ist!

22. Melde dich und sag: "Ich hab Hunger"

23. Stehe auf und rufe: "Blubb blubb sagt der Fisch!"

24. Hau von deinem Banknachbarn mitten in der Stunde alles runter. Wenn der Lehrer dich darauf anspricht, pfeif in die Luft und tu so, als ob du nichts 
gesehen und gehört hättest.

25. Wenn der Lehrer reinkommt, rufe laut: "Und es macht bumm wenn ich dich sehe!"


ACHTUNG: Punkt 9 kann manchmal Gesundheitsschädlich werden!^^ 

Mein Favoriten sind :

Nummer 4 weil alle den Rest der Stunde nur noch darüber geredet haben und nur noch lachen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nummer 22 weil mir mein Lehrer danach was zu Essen gegeben hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (War zwar nur ein Apfel aber besser als nichts ^^)



MfG
Optiarc


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

is das geil das muss cih alles ausprobieren

gut die sachen mti dem banknachbarn könnte sich als schwierig erweisen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

Optiarc schrieb:


> 4.  Setze dich unter den Tisch und schreie: "Luftangriff"!



Alternativen: Wirf ein zusammengeknülltes Blatt Papier nach vorne, geh unter deinem Tisch in Deckung und schreie "Granate!"
oder
Setze dich unter den Tisch und rufe "Das ist Fledermausland!"

Oder für die Wow-Fans: Spring vom Stuhl auf, rufe "Ich bin die Bombe!" und laufe in die Ecke des Klassenzimmers.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2008)

Auf die Uhr gucken und wenn noch 10 Sekunden sind einen Countdown in der Klasse machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Alternativen: Wirf ein zusammengeknülltes Blatt Papier nach vorne, geh unter deinem Tisch in Deckung und schreie "Granate!"
> oder
> Setze dich unter den Tisch und rufe "Das ist Fledermausland!"
> 
> Oder für die Wow-Fans: Spring vom Stuhl auf, rufe "Ich bin die Bombe!" und laufe in die Ecke des Klassenzimmers.


alternativ dazu kannste auch deinen rucksack in die mitte des klassenzimmers werfen und "für alah" schrein


----------



## Skillorius (7. Juli 2008)

versuchen sich mit dem lineal so lange auf den oberschenkel schlagen bis es anfängt taub zu werden !


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> versuchen sich mit dem lineal so lange auf den oberschenkel schlagen bis es anfängt taub zu werden !


oder arm hinter der stuhllehne hängen lassen bis er blau wird "hey ich kann meinen arm nimmer spüren hähähä"
hmm ne chillen labern radiergummie ausn fenster schaun und die busfahrer grüßen ja


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> is das geil das muss cih alles ausprobieren
> 
> gut die sachen mti dem banknachbarn könnte sich als schwierig erweisen


weil der lod alleine sitzen muss, oder wie war das nommal?!^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> weil der lod alleine sitzen muss, oder wie war das nommal?!^^


jo weil er irgend welche scheise gebaut hat mein ich oder?^^ was war des eigentlich für dreck den de gemacht hast


----------



## Skillorius (7. Juli 2008)

einfach mal versuchen beim kippeln mit absicht umzukippen dabei den Tisch sammt nachbarn mit ins verderben reißen und dabei seine Gliedmaßen verlieren. Halte ich für sehr spektakulär °_°


!!!


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Juli 2008)

Freundin von mir hat mal so ne Männchenkette gebastelt.. Also wenn man das Papier so faltet udn dann n Strichmännlein ausschneidet.. dass die dann so zusammen hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Alternativen: Wirf ein zusammengeknülltes Blatt Papier nach vorne, geh unter deinem Tisch in Deckung und schreie "Granate!"
> oder
> Setze dich unter den Tisch und rufe "Das ist Fledermausland!"
> 
> Oder für die Wow-Fans: Spring vom Stuhl auf, rufe "Ich bin die Bombe!" und laufe in die Ecke des Klassenzimmers.


Leider hab ich keine WoW-Fans in meiner Klasse aber das mit der Granate find ich schon besser^^.


----------



## Skillorius (7. Juli 2008)

einfach mal versuchen beim kippeln mit absicht umzukippen dabei den Tisch sammt nachbarn mit ins verderben reißen und dabei seine Gliedmaßen verlieren. Halte ich für sehr spektakulär °_°


!!!


----------



## luXz (7. Juli 2008)

> -auf die passende Gelegenheit warten, um einen dummen Kommentar abzugeben



hehe das is genau mein Ding!^^


----------



## Saytan (7. Juli 2008)

> LordofDemons Geschrieben: Heute, 18:45
> ZITAT(Thorrak Dun Morogh @ 7.07.2008, 18:39)
> Alternativen: Wirf ein zusammengeknülltes Blatt Papier nach vorne, geh unter deinem Tisch in Deckung und schreie "Granate!"
> oder
> ...




Das mit für allah hab ich schon gemacht,nur hab ich allah uakbar gerufen und tasche in menge geworfen,alle gelacht und Lehrer verliess den Klassenraum,hab den wohl irgendwie verletzt kp^^wüsst nicht wie...


----------



## Siltan (7. Juli 2008)

das "penisspiel" hat wer den ich kenne in seiner klasse gepielt, nur mit: "mushikrampf" , das musste dann ein mädchen laut sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


was ich meist tue: schlafen, nach draußen gucken, labern, karten spielen, und jetzt kommt der knaller: ich hab schoma die löcher in der decke gezählt xD


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

und ja ich werde gezwungen alleine zusitzen weil ich ein "unruhestifter" bin 

pff die lehrer halten einfach nix mehr aus die müssen sich echt mit dieser scheiße wehren

nur weil ich schwäme, stifte, mäppchen, schultaschen, etc. durch die gegend schmeiße dabei lieder sing und so weiter ich find das mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

iwann nehm ihc davon mal n vid auf^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

Siltan schrieb:


> ich hab schoma die löcher in der decke gezählt xD


alter jetzt hab ich ne neue lebensaufgabe


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

1. überzeuge deinen nachbarn das er ein frosch ist
2. Versuche die töne eines modems nachzumachen
3. telefoniere mit deinem taschenrechner
4. Bau dir ein haus aus büchern
5. Steh auf und sag laut :ich kenne nur die hälfte von euch so gut wie ich es möchte, aber die ander hälfte besser als sie es eigentlich verdient hat,
6. Lege ein feuer
7. breite deine arme aus und spring vom tisch
8. versuche beweise für die relativitäts theorie mit einem nagel in deinem tisch zu verewigen
9. baue eine bombe, und sag dein nachbar wars
10. wenn wer aus klo geht sag laut: Der druck ist star in dir junger skywalker
11. lese ein buch und immer wenn ein "." kommt schrei laut "PUNKT"
12. beschmeise mädchen mit radioaktivenabfall (wenn vorhanden)
12. erfinde irgenwelche worte und schrei sie in die klasse => waschweiberhauptversammlungsruppentreffen
13. versuche deine antworten in zeichensprach zu geben
14. Geh durch die bänke und sammel die pausenbrote ein = >brot für die welt

...ich glaub ich mach mal ein termin beim psychiater....will wer mit?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> 10. wenn wer aus klo geht sag laut: Der druck ist star in dir junger skywalker
> 
> ...ich glaub ich mach mal ein termin beim psychiater....will wer mit?


ok das mim klo mach ich 

und ich komm gerne mit aber ich weis nicht ob ich dem helfen kann hab selber genug probleme


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ...ich glaub ich mach mal ein termin beim psychiater....will wer mit?


ich glaub der kann mir mittlerweile auch nimmer helfen XD


----------



## Thalesus (7. Juli 2008)

> Und man muss sie nicht mal anfassen, auch mit den Augen kann man bei manchen Mädchen viel Spaß haben.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/signed (wenn man denn ansehnliches in der Stufe hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Penspinning, smsen, schlafen, mit meiner bank nachbarin flirten so vertreibe ich mir die Zeit in der Berufsschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub SMS schreiben und Musik hörn sind schon die zwei besten Möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin, Sleepy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit dem flirten war auch immer toll, aber nun is die Schulzeit vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich glaub SMS schreiben und Musik hörn sind schon die zwei besten Möglichkeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab halt einmal im Monat eine Woche lang Berufsschule :-!


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hatte am Freitag meinen letzten Berufsschultag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ferddich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (8. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mir mein Zeigefinger immer mit Spucke nass und stecke meim Nachbar dann ins Ohr xD


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ich mach mir mein Zeigefinger immer mit Spucke nass und stecke meim Nachbar dann ins Ohr xD



Wärst du mein Banknachbar würdest du das ganz schnell wieder lassen xD


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wärst du mein Banknachbar würdest du das ganz schnell wieder lassen xD


moin sleepy
na besser?


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> moin sleepy
> na besser?


Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Langsam wirds wieder. Wozu hat man Freunde die einen ablenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: guck mal mein ava  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wollte mich aber schon nenn mich nicht uschi nennen (meine den titel den man sich geben kann)


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi Uschi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Netter Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir geht das Pingu forum nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hi Uschi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja bei den anderen auch nicht daher hab ich gestern auch den riesen blog bei mir geschrieben


----------



## Optiarc (8. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Alternativen: Wirf ein zusammengeknülltes Blatt Papier nach vorne, geh unter deinem Tisch in Deckung und schreie "Granate!"
> oder
> Setze dich unter den Tisch und rufe "Das ist Fledermausland!"
> 
> Oder für die Wow-Fans: Spring vom Stuhl auf, rufe "Ich bin die Bombe!" und laufe in die Ecke des Klassenzimmers.




Muss ich auch mal testen aber hab im moment ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Juli 2008)

ich>Wollen sie Kippen kaufen Fr.X ?(Name geaendert)
Fr.X>Was hast du gesagt?
ich>Was haben sie gesagt?
Fr.X.Nein was hast du gesagt
...
...
...
Nach der Stunde Fr.X>Du wolltest mir Kippen verkaufen?

Sie hat mir 5 STueck fuer je 50cent verkauft


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich>Wollen sie Kippen kaufen Fr.X ?(Name geaendert)
> Fr.X>Was hast du gesagt?
> ich>Was haben sie gesagt?
> Fr.X.Nein was hast du gesagt
> ...


fake


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fake




wetten nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wetten nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


video bitte


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Moment, du fragst deine Lehrerin ob sie Zigaretten kaufen will und am Ende kaufst DU von IHR überteuerte Zigaretten ?
Bläd?


----------



## Urengroll (8. Juli 2008)

Zeitung lesen !


----------



## Alion (8. Juli 2008)

Zum Glück muss ich nicht mehr in die Schule.
Sofern man PC mit Internet zur verfügung hat: Im Internet Surfen

Ansonsten:
Zeichnen
Zeichnen
schläfrig werden
Schlafen
vom Lehrer geweckt werden
5min versuchen aufzupassen
merken dass man es doch nicht schafft
wieder schläfrig werden.
Alle 10 sek auf die Uhr gucken da in 4 min pause ist.


----------



## Seryma (8. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Religionslehrer disktutieren und Theorien aufstellen wie: 


- Jesus war ein Homo

- Gott war türkischer Herkunft (wer sonst schickt seinen Sohn schon als Fötus ins exil auf die erde?)

- Jesus Mutter ging auf den Strich, sagte Joseph jedoch nichts, deshalb hieß es "unbefleckte Schwangerschaft"


----------



## Kronas (8. Juli 2008)

in übernachtürlicher lautstärke 'PENIS' schreien und wenn der lehrer reagiert ausreden erfinden
zB (am besten geeignet für winter, wurde von uns getestet^^)
schüler: PEEEEEEENIS!
lehrer: was hast du gesagt?
schüler: schnee is! *richtung fenster deutet*


----------



## Ugrosch (8. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *
> - Go (5 in einer reihe->google)
> *



- nicht nur googlen, sondern das Ergooglete auch lesen und verstehen und dann so blödsinnige Aussagen wie "Go = 5-in-einer-Reihe" sein lassen...


----------



## Renkin (8. Juli 2008)

Bei unserer Biolehrerin im Unterricht möglichst auffällig Cola trinken, dann schmeisst sie einen für den rest der stunde raus (was sehr lustig ist da man danach keine Strafen wie Nachsitzen, Einträge etc. erhält)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

einfach irgendein mädchen ansehen und dann laut sagen "mist meine DUSCHLAMPE ist kaputtgegangen ich brauch eine neue DUSCHLAMPE"
sagt einfach ganz oft DUSCHLAMPE

und wenn die Lehrerin euch zusammenscheißen will dann sagt einfach: "ja aber meine DUSCHLAMPE ist kaputt was soll ich den machen"

XD
hört aber im zimmer der rektorin damit auf, !bitte!


----------



## Yuukami (8. Juli 2008)

1. Kippen drehen (was meint ihr wie viele kippen schaft 1 klasse voller raucher in einer doppelstunde geschichte)
2. wie eben schon genannt wc3 xD (info ftw laptop untericht ftw)
3. den augen etwas gutes gönnnen *hust* BESONDERS IM SOMMER
4. Ne bolonese (???) starten 
5. Musik lehrer zum weinen bringen *hach der man ist wirklich zu nah am wasser gebaut*
6. Chillen 
7. Lehrer aufn sack gehen und fragen ob man nen Film gucken kann
8. Kennt ihr diese minihelis aus dem conrad Katalog? Ja? damit gehen eins A luftkämpfe. Die kann man sogar mit nen Feuerzeug aka flammenwerfer pimpen. Allerdings nur in den 5 min  pausen zu empfehlen und wird auf dauer teuer
8. Musik hören
9. Lesen
10.. Handy Spielen
11.. Drüber rätzeln was Lehrer in ihrer Freizeit tun. Leben die heir???
12. Um Freistunden betteln
13. Essen / Trrinken 
14. Kein witz "Grillen" Wahlweise Schinken von Brot über Feuzeug Hängen oder Marschmallows (???) über feuerzeug rösten
15. das in der freistunde von mc mitgebrachtes essen vernichten
16. Zwischenzeitlich aufpassen
17 den lehrer auf nen besseres Thema bringen. das verlangt etwas üben aber nach 6 Jahren auf der schule weiß man wie Lehrer TICKEN.
18: Bei aufgaben ein "Kollektiver Massenorgasmus"
19. Immer die Augen auf die schönen Dinge des Lebens
20: Herzinfakt vortäuschen (kann ins auge gehen xD)
21. Wir spielen das spiel "Die falsche Klasse im richtigen raum" oder aber auch " Die Verschwundene Klasse"
22. Insekten gegeneinander kämpfen lassen
23. Blackjack, Poker u.a. (um Geld)
24.Dem nachbarn irgendetwas klauen 
25.Labern
26. Kippeln
27.World War Of Paper II. Die auf der Anderen Seite der Klasse verlangen ne Rückrunde
28. "Wer schaft es diesen Papierklumpen der geilen schickse Gegenüber in den ausschnit zu werfen"
29: MÖGLICHTS viel wasser trinek und in der stunde 5 pissen gehen


so das wars erstmal jetzt nur noch eine frage WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST DAS PENISSPIEL


----------



## Yuukami (8. Juli 2008)

BTW das spiel "SCHMERZEN"

2 - oo Spieler

Der erste Mitspieler fäng an. Er Macht eine Faust und presst diese mit den Knöchln auch den Tisch. Spierl 2 Mit ein Geldstück (Zu epfehlen 50 Cent, 2 Euro nur für die Ganz Harten). Dieses Geldstück Versuch nun Spieler 2 mit möglicht Großer wucht gegen die Knöchenl des Gegners zu schießen. Dabei mus die Münze über den tisch Rutschen.  Die Prozedur wird Immer Abwechselnd Wiederholt. Verlohren hat der, der Von Lehrer wegen " KOMISCHER Geräusche" AKA  "SCHMERZ" ermaht wird. ist Super lustig für außenstehende und man kann gut wetten. Wie gesagt nicht für weicheier. Und nein ich bin auf einem Gymnasium in der Oberstufe und dieses Spiel Wurde In der 10 Klasse etwickelt.


----------



## Renkin (8. Juli 2008)

> alternativ dazu kannste auch deinen rucksack in die mitte des klassenzimmers werfen und "für alah" schrein



Das ham n Freund und ich mal gemacht. ham so n übertrieben großen rucksack vollgestopft uns so Palitücher um n kopf gebunden und sin da in irgendein klassenzimmer reingestürmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das war der letzte schultag und diese jahr (das jahr danach) hab ich auf meine jetzige schule gewechselt was ich aber eh vorhatte, war sozusagen mein abschiedsgruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> 28. "Wer schaft es diesen Papierklumpen der geilen schickse Gegenüber in den ausschnit zu werfen"
> so das wars erstmal jetzt nur noch eine frage WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST DAS PENISSPIEL


*hust* ich hätte das nie geschrieben wenn dus nicht gemacht hättest aber darin war ich meister dafür hab ihc immer nen handabdruck im gesicht gehabt fuckXD


----------



## Yuukami (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust* ich hätte das nie geschrieben wenn dus nicht gemacht hättest aber darin war ich meister dafür hab ihc immer nen handabdruck im gesicht gehabt fuckXD


 musst einfach so tun als ob du es nicht warst also einfach weggucken xD


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> musst einfach so tun als ob du es nicht warst also einfach weggucken xD


ich stand 1nen meter vor ihr und hab gerad aus geworfen wenn sie das nicht gesehn hätte hätte sie blind sein müssen


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn man im Unterricht aufpasst wird einem net langweilig


wollt ich schon immer mal sagen =D


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Wenn man im Unterricht aufpasst wird einem net langweilig
> 
> 
> wollt ich schon immer mal sagen =D


iiiieeeeeeeeeeek aufpassen wasn das, is eh viel besser wenn man sich alles selber erarbeitet^^


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

Ugrosch schrieb:


> - nicht nur googlen, sondern das Ergooglete auch lesen und verstehen und dann so blödsinnige Aussagen wie "Go = 5-in-einer-Reihe" sein lassen...


Wir nennen das halt so,ich wies,go ist nicht das gleiche >_> änder das später um

"Penisspiel" Der erste sagt ganz leise "penis" der nächste sagt es etwas lauter,der nächste muss den 2noch übertreffen usw.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Moment, du fragst deine Lehrerin ob sie Zigaretten kaufen will und am Ende kaufst DU von IHR überteuerte Zigaretten ?
> Bläd?



nana die hat kippen von MIR gekauft...und da gibts kein video wft?wieso sollte ich sowas erfinden immerhin rauchen die lehrer auch mit uns vor der schule


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> nana die hat kippen von MIR gekauft...und da gibts kein video wft?wieso sollte ich sowas erfinden immerhin rauchen die lehrer auch mit uns vor der schule


sicher und drausen fliegen bei mir grad elefanten vorm fenster rum und bieten mir crack an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry aber sowas kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> BTW das spiel "SCHMERZEN"
> 
> 2 - oo Spieler
> 
> Der erste Mitspieler fäng an. Er Macht eine Faust und presst diese mit den Knöchln auch den Tisch. Spierl 2 Mit ein Geldstück (Zu epfehlen 50 Cent, 2 Euro nur für die Ganz Harten). Dieses Geldstück Versuch nun Spieler 2 mit möglicht Großer wucht gegen die Knöchenl des Gegners zu schießen. Dabei mus die Münze über den tisch Rutschen.  Die Prozedur wird Immer Abwechselnd Wiederholt. Verlohren hat der, der Von Lehrer wegen " KOMISCHER Geräusche" AKA  "SCHMERZ" ermaht wird. ist Super lustig für außenstehende und man kann gut wetten. Wie gesagt nicht für weicheier. Und nein ich bin auf einem Gymnasium in der Oberstufe und dieses Spiel Wurde In der 10 Klasse etwickelt.


Wird bei uns Metzger genannt ;D
Aber das machen wir in den Pausen - einer hatte am Ende alle Knöchel blutig xD


----------



## Yuukami (9. Juli 2008)

naja wenn man den knoche sieht/ beschädigt sollte man aufhören...


----------



## luXz (9. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Wenn man im Unterricht aufpasst wird einem net langweilig
> 
> 
> wollt ich schon immer mal sagen =D



seh ich nicht so, wenn ich aufpasse wird mir langweilig, wenn ich aber rumalbere macht der Unterricht viel mehr spaß.

btw: 

Da fällt mir "türkich Roulette" ein, schwer zu erklären, Man stellt eine Münze mit der Kante auf den Tisch, dann schnippt man eine Seite so an, dass sich die Münze wie ein Kreisel dreht, dann muss der Nächste die Münze nochmal anschnippen, sodass sie sich weiter dreht und der, bei dem sie umfällt kriegt die Münze auf die Knöchel so wie bei "Schmerzen".


----------



## Yuukami (10. Juli 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> seh ich nicht so, wenn ich aufpasse wird mir langweilig, wenn ich aber rumalbere macht der Unterricht viel mehr spaß.
> 
> btw:
> 
> Da fällt mir "türkich Roulette" ein, schwer zu erklären, Man stellt eine Münze mit der Kante auf den Tisch, dann schnippt man eine Seite so an, dass sich die Münze wie ein Kreisel dreht, dann muss der Nächste die Münze nochmal anschnippen, sodass sie sich weiter dreht und der, bei dem sie umfällt kriegt die Münze auf die Knöchel so wie bei "Schmerzen".


 is eine art das zu spielen. gibt aber noch viele weitere

LuXz wie ich sehe hörst du anständige musik...weiter so ^^


----------



## DieSchachtel (10. Juli 2008)

@Yuukami deine Signatur ist nicht zum aushalten^^


@Topic

Ich hab damals in der Schule nicht viel Blödsinn gemacht, habe trotzdem nix erreicht, vielleicht bin ich auch dumm^^ keine Ahnung.
Was wir aber gemacht haben war etwas härter. Da viele immer im pausenverkauf 1-2 Cent Stücke bekommen haben, sammelten wir die immer zusammen und beschmissen uns gegenseitig damit, auch mal den lehrer....
Und das tut weh wenn so ein Cent Stückchen dich am Kopp trifft^^
Auch mit Kreide werfen macht spaß, wenn andere Weiße(bunte Kreide) oder Schwarze(Weiße Kreide) T-Shirts anhaben^^.

Der lustigste zeitvertreib ist der: Man nehme Reißnägel. Man kann mit ihnen viel anfangen^^.

1. Im Pauseverkauf konnte man kleine PET-Flaschen (plastik) kaufen. Viele lassen die Im Unterricht stehen, wenn se ma aufs Klo müssen oder sowas. Schnell die Gelegenheit genutzt und mal nen paar mal außenrum reingestochen. Schon hat der jeweilige ne Gießkanne^.^ . Ist echt lustig.

2. Hatte mal inner Klasse so komische Stühle, die Sitzflächen waren gelöchert und man konnte Reißnägel auf der Rückseite reindrücken. Somit wurde aus dem Stuhl ein "Eisener Stuhl", ergo Eiserne Jungfrau^^. Tut sehr weh.

Toller zeitvertreib bei solch blöden Streichen...die Schulzeit ist das Chaos und das was danach kommt noch viel mehr..


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sicher und drausen fliegen bei mir grad elefanten vorm fenster rum und bieten mir crack an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in the ghetto haha xD


----------



## luXz (10. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> LuXz wie ich sehe hörst du anständige musik...weiter so ^^



thx ^^

Da is mir gerade noch was eingefallen :

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/19601/Messer_Finger_Ab

Dass nur mit nem Stabilo oder so, hab ich heute im Unterricht gemacht und es macht irgentwie süchtig.

btw:


> Auch mit Kreide werfen macht spaß, wenn andere Weiße(bunte Kreide) oder Schwarze(Weiße Kreide) T-Shirts anhaben^^.



Das machen wir (fast) jede Zwischenstunde.^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Apropo musik wer n schönen eckplatz hat schal drüber und mp3 player im ohr^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Wenn man im Unterricht aufpasst wird einem net langweilig
> 
> 
> wollt ich schon immer mal sagen =D


streber


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> naja wenn man den knoche sieht/ beschädigt sollte man aufhören...


Die Knöchel sehen wir nicht, aber alle 4 Knöchelhubbel saften wie die hölle xD
2 Wochen lang hatt einer noch Schorf auf seiner Hand^^


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Handy im Buffedforum sein und sich über 95% der Community den Arsch ablachen ist auch sehr amüsant.


----------



## ragosh (11. Juli 2008)

Es gibt Lehrer die einen einfach net hören wollen.
Da macht ihr dann so:
Normal den Lehrer rufen und immer lauter werden. Wenn ihr schon zu schreien beginnt und euch der LehrerIn noch immer net hört könnt ihr sie kurz beschimpfen 
Aber net lange da wahrscheinlich die Klasse lachen wird und der LehrerIn findet das sicher Merkwürdig

Ging bei meiner Religionslehrerin immer recht gut^^


----------



## Dagonoth (11. Juli 2008)

Anstatt sich den Unterricht zu vertreiben, sollte man lieber aufpassen, ansonsten kann passieren, dass später man sich das Leben vertreiben muss auf kosten eines Sozialstaates. Denkt mal darüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (11. Juli 2008)

Dagonoth schrieb:


> Anstatt sich den Unterricht zu vertreiben, sollte man lieber aufpassen, ansonsten kann passieren, dass später man sich das Leben vertreiben muss auf kosten eines Sozialstaates. Denkt mal darüber nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast mein Leben geändert! Abh jetzt werde ich nur noch milde lächelnd im Unterricht sitzen und alles notieren was der Lehrer sagt /ironie off

Mal ehrlich , als hättest du immer aufgepasst. Und zu diesen ganzen "passt auf , dann vergeht die Zeit schneller" -postern , das stimmt ja wohl mal überhaupt nicht. -.-"  ich werde nächstes Jahr besser aufpassen , aber immer? Nein , das schafft niemand und wenn jemand sagt , ich schaffe das , dann lügt derjenige.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juli 2008)

Dagonoth schrieb:


> Anstatt sich den Unterricht zu vertreiben, sollte man lieber aufpassen, ansonsten kann passieren, dass später man sich das Leben vertreiben muss auf kosten eines Sozialstaates. Denkt mal darüber nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tu nicht so erwachsen
wir haben auch blödsinn in der schule gemacht und haben es zu etwas gebracht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wir haben auch blödsinn in der schule gemacht und haben es zu etwas gebracht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lüüüügääää!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm Zitate von Assi Toni durch den Raum werfen, wenn sie gerade passen.

Dafür hat man zwar hinterher von den Kumpels nen schmerzenden Oberarm, aber der Rest der Klasse incl Lehrer versteht es ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt ... unqualifizierte Kommentare oder seltsame Geräusche plötzlich von sich geben. Unbemerkt versteht sich ^^


----------



## Dagonoth (11. Juli 2008)

tja wer die Schulbank noch drücken muss, weil er dank unseren Gesetzgebern in der Schulpflicht ist sollte schon aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Serran

Ich will ja Dein leben gar nicht ändern, da besteht meinerseits ja gar kein Interesse dazu und wenn es Dich ja beruhigt, ich habe nicht immer aufgepasst als ich noch zur Schule gegangen bin (es ist ja fast schon ein Jahrzehnt her) und um ehrlich zu sein bereue ich die eine oder andere Stunde in der ich nicht aufgepasst habe. Jetzt kannst Du gern Dich hinter einer Ironiemaske verstecken und Thesen von sich geben, die Dir selbst noch als logisch erscheinen. Es ist alles noch einfacher, wenn man im "Hotel Mama", die Realität ist kein Forum, ich wünsche Dir das die Begegnung mit dem Leben nicht all zu Hart für Dich ausfallen wird.

Ich gebe Dir ein paar Antithesen hierzu:

1. Die Arbeitgeber verlangen immer höhere Qualifikationen sowie Softskills die man am besten ins Arbeitsleben mitbringen sollte, ein Durchschnittsabitur ist heute nicht viel wert, mit der Sekundarstufe I kann man nichts großes anstellen, und es wird immer schwieriger einen Ausbildungsplatz zu bekommen.

2. Lebensunterhaltskosten steigen, die Inflation macht sich bemerkbar, der schwache Notierung des Dollars an der Börse sowie ständig steigende Rohstoffpreise machen ein Leben nicht mehr so einfach, wenn man keine Arbeit hat.

3. Sozialstaat Deutschland befindet sich im wandel, starke Reformen waren schon in der Ära Kohl nötig, vor allem was den Generationenvertrag betrifft. Demnächst wird es keine Gelder mehr für die Renten geben, dies wird auch die Streichung bzw. Kürzung des Arbeitslosengeldes sowie des Harz IV  zu folge haben.

4. Demographischer Wandel der Gesellschaft.

5. Besseres Bildungsniveau im Ausland.

usw usw... also denke, überlege, danach kannst gerne mit der Ironie anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

p.s. @ Jenny

jaaaaa, hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juli 2008)

Dagonoth schrieb:


> p.s. @ Jenny
> 
> jaaaaa, hast recht
> 
> ...


sag ich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mit dem rest hast du auch nicht gerade unrecht!


----------



## Ohauerhauerha (12. Juli 2008)

Hätte eh keinen Sinn, was hier stand ^^ Reifegrad fehlt dann doch zu sehr, damit es auch richtig ankommt


----------



## Seufernator (12. Juli 2008)

Auch immer schön ist es in einer Laptopklasse zu sein mit Internetzugang. Ihr wisst nicht wie spannend es auf einmal sein kann physikalische Formeln zu notieren und herauszufinden, wie schnell man Alt und Tab drücken kann. 
Oder wenn man wirklich nichts besseres zu tun hat erfindet man elfdimensionales 4-Gewinnt und versucht Regeln dazu erstellen.


----------



## Winn (12. Juli 2008)

Jaja, die gute alte schulzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War schon immer so eine sache den ganzn unterricht rumzubringen .... Hab mitlerweile geschafft und stehe in der Ausbildung. Bin ganz froh drüber mir nicht mehr gedanken machen zu müssen wie man den Unterricht am besten rumbekommt^^


----------



## Emptybook (12. Juli 2008)

naja man kann ja wen  man dem mänlichen geschlecht angehört 

sich Sex mit jedem mädchen aus der klasse vorstellen in jeder erdenklichen lage und stellung das vertreibt einem schon die zeit und zaubert außerdem ein lächeln in euer gesicht

aber wenn man es bewusst tut ,wird man automatisch durch die stimme der lehrerin auf sie aufmerksam und den rest kann man sich ja denken


----------



## Bolle0708 (12. Juli 2008)

Wir klopfen immer aufen tisch,machen komische geräusche oder schauen aufm mp4 player filme


----------



## Gosi (13. Juli 2008)

Hier ein "Spiel" zum Zeitvertreib:
Ihr kennt doch alle das Spiel "Schere-Stein-Papier" oder?
Das wird einfach gespielt und am Ende jeder Runde bekommt der Verlierer einen Schlag auf den Oberarm. Das wird solange gespielt, bis man entweder vom Lehrer erwischt wird, oder einer aufgibt.
MfG Gosi


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2008)

Das zock ich auch immer mit nem bestimmten Typen xD
nur haben wir verschiedenste Variationen:
In Deutsch ist n Duden aufm Tisch? der Verlierer bekommt das dicke Buch auf die hand gedonnert <-eine Möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> naja man kann ja wen  man dem mänlichen geschlecht angehört
> 
> sich Sex mit jedem mädchen aus der klasse vorstellen in jeder erdenklichen lage und stellung das vertreibt einem schon die zeit und zaubert außerdem ein lächeln in euer gesicht
> 
> aber wenn man es bewusst tut ,wird man automatisch durch die stimme der lehrerin auf sie aufmerksam und den rest kann man sich ja denken


du bist schwer in ordnung...


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> naja man kann ja wen  man dem mänlichen geschlecht angehört
> 
> sich Sex mit jedem mädchen aus der klasse vorstellen in jeder erdenklichen lage und stellung das vertreibt einem schon die zeit und zaubert außerdem ein lächeln in euer gesicht
> 
> aber wenn man es bewusst tut ,wird man automatisch durch die stimme der lehrerin auf sie aufmerksam und den rest kann man sich ja denken


naja da besteht bei manchen des problem kaum mädchen zu haben die es wert wären sich sowas vorzustellen ohne zu erbrechen
Desweiteren war ich im naturwissenschafltichen zweig und daher in einer puren jungen klasse^^


----------



## Rhokan (13. Juli 2008)

ich finde es immer wunderlich wieso nur die, die die schule hinter sich haben schreiben man solle aufpassen


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Ich finde auch [noch 9te Klasse] man sollte aufpassen da ich durch meine guten Mündlichen Noten einen Spürbaren Vorteil gegenüber meine Mitschüler besitze und Lob von seiten der Lehrer immer toll ist und lernen im Richtigen Umfeld auch Spaß machen kann =)


----------



## Serran (14. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Ich finde auch [noch 9te Klasse] man sollte aufpassen da ich durch meine guten Mündlichen Noten einen Spürbaren Vorteil gegenüber meine Mitschüler besitze und Lob von seiten der Lehrer immer toll ist und lernen im Richtigen Umfeld auch Spaß machen kann =)


Genau so will ichs nächstes Jahr machen... Dieses JAhr war echt beschissen... Nächstes wird alles besser...  Aber ich bin trotzde der Meinung das man gar nicht immer aufpassen kann , ausser man hat keine Freunde vielleicht und sogar dann denkt man manchmal an was anderes...


----------



## PlutoII (14. Juli 2008)

Es geht ja auch nicht um "immer aufpassen" sondern darum am Unterricht teilzunehmen und sich einfach zu melden wenn man was beizutragen oder eine Antwort hat =)

Btw: Das is keine Ausrede fürs nich lernen! Wäre dieses Jahr fast durchgerasselt...


----------



## antileet (15. Juli 2008)

mit essensresten wie z.b. äpfeln usw (was man in der brotdose dabei hat xD) rumwerfen xDD
oder die essensreste (wie wir es mal gemacht haben) in ne gießkanne im raum werfen und dann ein paar wochen abwarten xDD
danach war ne ekelhafte suppe drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und btw: macht echt bock xDDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Klatschspiel - Einer fängt an und klatscht einmal in die Hände, der 2. zwei mal, der nächste drei mal, usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

Sagt einfach ihr wollt aufs Klo.

Dann nehmt ihr einfach euren Ranzen mit raus und geht nach Hause ZOCKEN.


Das läuft genau aufs gleiche heraus und bringt euch genausoviel.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2008)

klassenkamerad von mir hat unter der bank in ner vierteltvollen orangensaftflasche schimmel gezüchtet ihr braucht dazu

eine vierteltvolle flasche O-saft
etwas käse
etwas wurst
etwas brot

alles in die flasche und n jahr unter der bank lassen dabei zusehn wie das ding in der flasche anfängt zu wachsen (aber aufpassen wenn es dihc mit papa anspricht SOFORT töten)


----------



## Saytan (16. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klassenkamerad von mir hat unter der bank in ner vierteltvollen orangensaftflasche schimmel gezüchtet ihr braucht dazu
> 
> eine vierteltvolle flasche O-saft
> etwas käse
> ...




Ich hab mir versucht das grad vorzustellen,mir ist jetz irgendwie schlecht oO


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klassenkamerad von mir hat unter der bank in ner vierteltvollen orangensaftflasche schimmel gezüchtet ihr braucht dazu
> 
> eine vierteltvolle flasche O-saft
> etwas käse
> ...



Haha wir hatten auf dem Gymnasium mal so Boxen aus Holz zum Sachen einlagern mit Schloss. Ich hab da mal meine Pausenbrotdose mit nem Schinkenbrot drinn vergessen u ... Nach den Sommerferien (3/4 Jahr später ca) hab ich mal wieder nen Blick reingeworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Den Anblick möcht ich jetzt nicht beschreiben.


@Topic:

Wir hatten mal ne Lehrerin, die sich über den Wurschdgeruch nach der großen Pause beschwert hat. Die hat dann immer erst mal alle Fenster aufgerissen. Dann kam jemand auf die geile Idee der ne Leberwurschd mit Tesa unter den Tisch zu kleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haha, da half selbst die frische Luft nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/rofl
/lol

Wurschd = Wurst


----------



## Aratosao (17. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Hallo,ich wollte mit euch eine liste anfertigen,mit was man sich die zeit im unterricht besser gestalten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 vote 4 /sticky


----------



## Crazywigga (17. Juli 2008)

zünde deinen sprengstoffgürtel!


----------



## Saytan (17. Juli 2008)

Ne komm damit nicht durch die Sicherheitskontrolle in der Schule durch :s


----------



## Crazywigga (17. Juli 2008)

ihr habt an der schule sicherheitskontrollen? >.>


----------



## böseee (17. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> 28. "Wer schaft es diesen Papierklumpen der geilen schickse Gegenüber in den ausschnit zu werfen"


das machen wir immer nur mit kreide xD


----------



## Galgameth (17. Juli 2008)

Das Penisspiel haben ein Kollege und ich in der Mathestunde anderst gespielt. Wir mussten immer zum Lehrer ''Huere Mongo'' rufen.
Einmal haben wir es so laut gesagt/geschrien das der Lehrer uns doof anguckte, aber er hat zum glück nicht gemerkt das wir ihn meinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (17. Juli 2008)

Löcher in die Tischplatte bohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Man hats aber bemerkt und wir mussten die Platten bezahlen)
Ne Pet-Flasche mit allerlei Essensresten, Müll etc füllen und stehn lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Ding is anschliessend in meiner Hand explodiert...)


----------



## Bämmel (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn mir langweillig ist schreib ich den ganzen Tisch voll mit Kontaktanzeigen für Leute aus meiner Klasse ^^
z.B. : Peter (15, 2cm ) sucht Freunde blabla 
Ist auch immer lustig wenn sich die Person dann da hinsetzt nach dem umsetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

wenn meinen kumpels un mir langweilig is spielen wir DTP

also ...
DTP-was ist das?
Na ganz einfach (D)raw (T)he (P)icture
zu deutsch: Mal das Bild!
die regeln sind simpel einer nimmt ein blatt fängt an etwas zu zeichnen... aber nicht zu viel...
dann macht der nächste weiter und wenn ihr sag ich ma 4 man seit darf jeder einmal war malen.. dann fängt das wieder von vorne an..
bis man dann erwischt wird oder keinen bock mehr hat.. is eig ganz funny nur man sollte nicht sooooo laut lachen wenn man irgend ne scheisse malt


----------



## Snuff (18. Juli 2008)

Das Lehrerbingo, würde ich durch Bullshitbingo ersetzen.
Gleiches system.. blabla. Nur das lustige dabei ist, sobald der Lehrer eine Aussage macht und
du ganz Laut Bullshit rufst, fühlen sie sich meist sehr stark angegriffen und der Unterricht ist im Arsch.
Vorallem, wenn das 4/5 Leute hintereinander rufen.

greetz Snuff


----------



## Yuukami (18. Juli 2008)

nochmal zum thema schmerz
die koplung mit alkohol ist nicht zum empfehelen


----------



## Zez (18. Juli 2008)

Ich und ein Kumpel haben aus dem Standart mit den Penisen-über-all-hin-malen uns eine "Pimmel-Challenge" entwickelt - wir malen uns gegenseitig verschiedene Penise auf den Ordner o.sonst wo hin, und müssen daran dann weitermalen, bis man das gezeichnete nichtmehr als Geschlechtsglied erkennenn kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Stil von 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=j19Aoe9EUVY


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

das is ja ma richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. Juli 2008)

-im Unterricht anfangen zu singen,das bingts immer XD
-kotzgeräusche machen XD
-Im Physik Unterricht beim Experiment schreiend unter den Tisch kriechen
-Essen
-in Abständen von c.a. 2 Minuten zum Mülleimer gehen XD


----------



## Serran (18. Juli 2008)

Dagonoth schrieb:


> tja wer die Schulbank noch drücken muss, weil er dank unseren Gesetzgebern in der Schulpflicht ist sollte schon aufpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein Paar Sachen Stimmen aber andere sind übertrieben... hast ya onsgesamt Recht aber ich werd trotzdem nicht immer aufpassen und du hast es auch nicht getan...


----------



## Fatmanboob (18. Juli 2008)

Sich im Unterricht einen runterholen ist bestimmt auch nicht langweilig. Es gibt da ne Technik, wie man das nur mit Gedanken macht...


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

LÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL
nene oder einfach ma plätze tauschen im unttericht... aber per krabbeln versteht sich.. gucken ob der lehrer s merkt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2008)

Das mach ich immer,wenn bei uns ein paarfehlen...dann geh ich immer von freiem plaztz zum nächsten xD


----------



## chopi (19. Juli 2008)

Es waren Zwillinge...aber einer musste sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (doppelpost)


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

tut mir echt leid ...


----------



## Saytan (19. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Sich im Unterricht einen runterholen ist bestimmt auch nicht langweilig. Es gibt da ne Technik, wie man das nur mit Gedanken macht...




oO?Wie das?xD


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Sich im Unterricht einen runterholen ist bestimmt auch nicht langweilig. Es gibt da ne Technik, wie man das nur mit Gedanken macht...


geistlicher orgasmus na dann los meister verzähl mal wie de des im unterricht hinkriegst XD

Hmm aber was ihr mit eurem "penisspiel" habt haben wir irgendwie nie gemacht hmm wahrscheinlich in purer jungen klasse wär das die schwulen outung gewessen naja zeug rumschmeisen hauptsählich blöde kommentare^^


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

genau uns interresiert das,rück schon heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kann auch penspinning machen
video 1
video 2


----------



## Fatmanboob (20. Juli 2008)

Geistiger Orgasmus, ohhhh jaaaa, ist das geil.


----------



## Saytan (20. Juli 2008)

Dan fang ma jetz mit erzählen an^^
Wir warten schon alle ungeduldig xD


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

genau^^xD


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

lso ich züchte in den ferien schonmal meinen schimmel


----------



## Serran (20. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Sich im Unterricht einen runterholen ist bestimmt auch nicht langweilig. Es gibt da ne Technik, wie man das nur mit Gedanken macht...


Das will ich wissen!


----------



## Saytan (20. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Das will ich wissen!



Da bist du nicht dre einzige.


----------



## Mace (21. Juli 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ich mach mir mein Zeigefinger immer mit Spucke nass und stecke meim Nachbar dann ins Ohr xD


wenn ich dein nachbar wäre,würdest du dir dafür eine fang^^


----------



## Arikros (21. Juli 2008)

Oder die einzige, wer weiß....^^


----------



## Arikros (21. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Sich im Unterricht einen runterholen ist bestimmt auch nicht langweilig. Es gibt da ne Technik, wie man das nur mit Gedanken macht...


WILL ICH WISSEN SOFORT!


----------



## Emptybook (22. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> WILL ICH WISSEN SOFORT!




habt ihr echt noch nie was vom trockenem orgasmus gehört?
Das kann man trainieren


----------



## luXz (22. Juli 2008)

also da fällt mir grad ein :

ESSEN

also wir haben öfters mal freistunden (besonders wir ethiker^^) und da gehen wir immer zu nem supermarkt in der nähe und kaufen uns chips und/oder so Haribo zeugs das essen wir dann immer im Untericht


----------



## iReap (22. Juli 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> ESSEN



Mein 1. Eintrag war essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 5. Klasse


----------



## Humfred (24. Juli 2008)

Oder, ihr meldet euch und sagt "Robin Hood" oder sowas, einfach was sinnloses. Wenn das mehrere machen ist der Unterricht schon  an so gut wie im Arsch.

Was auch lustig ist, Deo mit in die Schule nehmen und unter dem Tisch Feuer machen! Juhu, das ist lustig!
Und wenn ihr an einer Schule seit wo Nonnen sind, ruft ihnen mit " Pinguin " nach, das macht auch Spaß!

Oder ihr werft einfach irgendwelche Sachen ausm Fenster auf Passanten / Autos   (ja, wir haben so Fenster ;P )

So, viel Spaß!


----------



## Rockerbraut (24. Juli 2008)

hi

wir haben uns auch immer die verschiedenen geschlechtsteile auf unsere blätter gemalt
natürlich ist es amüsant wenn der lehrer das sieht.
Noch besser ist es aber solche sachen an die tafel zu malen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit der Granate muss ich mal ausprobieren.
Hab versucht mir das Bildlich vorzustellen und hab da schon einen Lachanfall bekommen x)

Klar man sollte auch mal aufpassen und solche sachen.
Aber wenn die Noten stimmen bin ich gerne zu solchen späßen aufgelegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2008)

Wir haben uns ab und an Schwachsinnsantworten ausgedacht. Beispielsweise war abgemacht, dass wenn der Lehrer einen dran nimmt der jenige folgendes sagt:"Das weiß keiner so genau.". Wenn das 5 oder 6 Leute machen, kann das schon recht witzig werden. Treibt aber Lehrer schnell zur Weißglut und dann wird der Unterricht weniger lustig...


----------



## Ecstasy* (24. Juli 2008)

Zuhören und Mitarbeiten ?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2008)

Ecstasy* schrieb:


> Zuhören und Mitarbeiten ?


juhu wieder einer dieser Saubermänner die nieeeeeeeeeee etwas anderes gemacht haben als aufzupassen und ihren Lehrern an den Lippen zu hängen. (also die Lippen vom Mund, aber das is euch sicherlich klar.... ähhh *peinlich*)


----------



## Tiriu (24. Juli 2008)

Wir Nerven unseren WR Lehrer immer solange bis wir nach draußen gehen und dort Unterricht machen oder bis wir in der Doppelstunde 10 min Pause haben. In Erdkunde haben wir auch mal solange mit den Kugelschreibern geklickt bis die Lehrerin für den Rest der Stunde aus dem Zimmer gegangen ist.


----------



## Drakaar. (24. Juli 2008)

-Klassenbucheinträge sammeln
-labern
-Den Lehrer mit Papierkügelchen und Radiergummistücken abwerfen
-gelegentlich einen fahrn lassen
-Zu spät zum Unterricht kommen
-usw.


----------



## Alcasim (24. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> juhu wieder einer dieser Saubermänner die nieeeeeeeeeee etwas anderes gemacht haben als aufzupassen und ihren Lehrern an den Lippen zu hängen. (also die Lippen vom Mund, aber das is euch sicherlich klar.... ähhh *peinlich*)



Wundert mich nicht wenn im Fernsehen andauernd arbeitslose (Hartz IV) ausgestrahlt werden.. ^^ Im Allgemeinen wundert es mich nicht das der prozentuale Anteil der arbeitslosen in Deutschland so hoch ist wenn ich solche Threads lese..

Mal im ernst.. Jeder macht ab und zu Mist, aber einen Thread um gezielt nach Ideen zu suchen um scheisse zu machen geht nun echt zu weit o.O Manchmal sollte man eben doch mal zuhören!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Juli 2008)

Naja.

Mein Nachbar hat sich mal ne Wunde am Arm aufgekrazt und das Blut an mir abgeschmiert. Darauf hin habe ich in voller Lautstärke "IHHHHH!!!! JETZT HAB ICH AIDS!!!!!" durch den Container gerufen.

Oder Shisha-Taback auf der Heizung verbrannt. Dann kam unser Lehrer zu uns nach hinten.

"Was macht ihr hier?"
"Mathe"
"Mathe riecht aber anders."


Oder wenn ihr den Luxus, wie ich damals (*hust hust*), habt, im Container unterrichtet zu werden, dann dreht mal sämtliche Sicherungen raus. Bringt auch ne Menge Spaß.

Oder den Nachbarn einfach lauthals als Noob, Boon, Nap, Opfer oder was auch immer beleidigen. Je lauter, desto besser.
Und wenn ihr den Vorteil habt bei dem betreffenden Lehrer 2 aufwärts zu stehen, so wie ich, kanns noch lustiger werden. So lange der Lehrer sowas mit sich machen lässt.

Mitten im Unterricht, wenn der Lehrer was an die Tafel schreibt einen Apfel knapp an seinen Kopf vorbei an die Tafel klatschen lassen. 

Die mit Abstand krankeste Aktion, die ich und meine Kollgen gebracht haben war im Bio-Unterricht. In den Bioräumen haben wir Tische für 4 Personen mit Schränken drin. Somit kann man von vorne nicht unter den Tisch gucken. Uns zu dritt in die letzte Reihe gesetzt. Und dann Rudelwixxen.

Im Phsyik Höhrsaal (!!!) die Haare der vor dir sitzenden Person anmalen.

Deinen Nachbarn vom Stuhl schuppsen.

Schlafen.

Skateboard untern Tisch packen und Tricks im sitzen versuchen. Echt schwer.

Oder einfach Musik hören und den Songtext mitschreiben.


Und ja. All das hab ich schonmal im Unterricht gemacht. Und mir fallen noch mehr Dinge ein, aber ich bin gerade echt zu faul ALLE aufzuschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genetixx (25. Juli 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Oder wenn ihr den Luxus, wie ich damals (*hust hust*), habt, im Container unterrichtet zu werden, dann dreht mal sämtliche Sicherungen raus. Bringt auch ne Menge Spaß.




Was meinst du damit im Container unterrichtet zu werden?


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Juli 2008)

Wir haben so viele Schüler auf unserer Schule, dass viele Abstellkammern, alte leerstehende Räume und viele andere Räume zu Klassenzimmern umgebaut wurde. Da dann aber immer noch zu wenig Platz war, mussten die 10ner in Container umziehen, die auf dem Schulhof standen.

Aber da ich ja jetzt in der 11 bin muss ich da nicht mehr rein.


----------



## DarmanSemperFi (25. Juli 2008)

wenn das thema bei uns zu trocken wird frage ich den jeweiligen Lehrer etwas privates und abundan springen sie dann darauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann ists mir büffeln vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Ich vertreib mir die Zeit meistens mit kritzeln, hab es schon geschafft 40Seiten in zwei Stunden Physik mit Herzen, Sternen und anderen Zeichen zu füllen. ;D


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

Bei uns ist mal im Physikunterricht ein Feuerzeug auf einem Tisch explodiert und in Bio sniffte einer mal zu viel Methan x)


----------



## Syrics (25. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> laptob untericht ftw




WOOHOOO XD

is scho geil...ne runde cs unter freunden^^


----------



## Nightseed (25. Juli 2008)

karten spielen egal welches hauptsache mit karten^^ auch wenns ne burg wird


----------



## klobaum (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal WoW im Unterricht gespielt!!! Ansonsten halt mim iPod im Internet surfen wenn man grad WLAN empfängt.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (25. Juli 2008)

-Penisbingo-
Jeder Spieler schreibt 4 Wörter auf, die der Lehrer wahrscheinlich bald sagten wird.
Die Wörter werden abgestrichen.
Wenn alle Wörter abgestrichen sind schreit man statt Bingo Penis

Und dann fällt mir noch Fingerboarden auf


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

Während des Untterrichts mit 3 Kollegen im hintersten Bank die Southparkfolge mit dem Fick-dich-und-halts-Maul-Lied reinzieh und mitsingen...
hab ich heute noch in Erinnerung -.-


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juli 2008)

Is des nich der Film?

BTT:

In Arbeiten wenn man keine Ahnung hat lustige Geschichten schreiben die zum Thema passen. Wenn die Lehrer cool sind werden sie sogar der Klasse vorgelesen =) (zB über die bewohner der Magens in Bio)


----------



## Camillo70 (26. Juli 2008)

fick dich und halts maul onkelficker alter schwanzlutscher aschlecker onkelficker ey du fickst ja deinen Onkel onckelficker? meinste die folge?


----------



## Rodney (26. Juli 2008)

Wenn man genug Leute bzw die passende Klasse dafür hat ist es überaus sinnvoll, ab und zu Laola-Wellen, Gähn-Laolas, Aufsteh-Laolas oder Auf-Den-Boden-Setz-Laolas zu starten.

Auch das grundlose klatschen von zehn bis 25 Mitschülern (alle machen eh nie mit...) kann zur allgemeinen Erheiterung gut beitragen.

Last but not Least: Grundlos Aufstehen und stehen bleiben. Schaut mal, wer sich als erstes hinsetzt.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Übt mal nen Rülpser-Chor mit etwa sieben Leuten ein... haben wir mal gemacht, alle raus aus dem Zimmer x)


----------



## Saytan (26. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> habt ihr echt noch nie was vom trockenem orgasmus gehört?
> Das kann man trainieren



Nein,erklärst du es?


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Nein,erklärst du es?


oder gib trainingseinheiten an die man machen kann XD


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juli 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht wenn im Fernsehen andauernd arbeitslose (Hartz IV) ausgestrahlt werden.. ^^ Im Allgemeinen wundert es mich nicht das der prozentuale Anteil der arbeitslosen in Deutschland so hoch ist wenn ich solche Threads lese..
> 
> Mal im ernst.. Jeder macht ab und zu Mist, aber einen Thread um gezielt nach Ideen zu suchen um scheisse zu machen geht nun echt zu weit o.O Manchmal sollte man eben doch mal zuhören!


Auch wenn ich immer mal wieder Scheiße im Unterricht gemacht hab und alles andere als zugehört, mein Abi hab ich trotzdem in der Tasche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sollte nur wissen, wann man es sich leisten kann und wann genug ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

Oh Gott... gut das ich den Thread entdeckt habe... da kann ich ja bald wenn ich irgendwann mal anfange die Liste hier ausdrucken und an meine Schüler verteilen, damit sie wissen was ich weiß und endlich mal zu hören... vielleicht wird aus denen ja tatsächlich noch was, wenn man nicht immer nur scheiße baut Oo


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott, ein Lehrer?! 

Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn, packt ihn und zerhackt ihn, packt ihn und zerhackt ihn, packt ihn...!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

Ihh ein Lehrer pfui geh weg!


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

Ja ein Lehrer (in Ausbildung) ^^ Passt ja auf


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

herzchen malen, herzchen anguckn & herzchen wegradieren. o__o


----------



## PlutoII (28. Juli 2008)

&#949;&#1084;&#1086;¢&#1085;^ schrieb:


> herzchen malen, herzchen anguckn & herzchen wegradieren. o__o




Dann würd mein Banknachbar aber doof gucken xD

Wobei ich doch ab und zu lust drauf hab^^

@Selor Kiith: Viel Glück mit deiner Ausbildung! Wollte auch immer Lehrer werden aber ich denk ich mach erstmal ne Lehre um was solides zu haben.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

wie wärs mit...... langweilen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ sehr einfallsreich xD


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ein Lehrer (in Ausbildung) ^^ Passt ja auf



wahh.... ein Lehrer, nicht genug das ich 8 davon in der Familie hab, jetzt laufen die mir auch noch im Forum über den Weg.

wie man sich die zeit vertreibt..................... phu wenn ich nicht immer soviel zeit mit Tagträumen verbracht hätte würde mir was dazu einfallen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

Naja... dauert eh noch ein bisschen... ist ja bald erst das 3te Semester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall dürften sich die meisten meiner Posts damit erklärt haben :->


----------



## Faith_sfx (29. Juli 2008)

Huhu sers....


Also im unterricht stören bin ich ein ass... 

z.b nen tropfen imitieren....  ziemlich schwer zu üben aber man kriegts hin...^^  ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj-u5fcZWsw hier mal nen tutorial dazu)

ansonsten andere komische geräusche machen oder so ein wenig beatboxen

was auch ganz lustig ist was aber schon krank ist seinen nachbarn einfach mal ins gesichtboxen..^^ 


ansonsten bin ich auch eher der typ der gern ma dumme sachen in die klasse ruft und dumme kommentare abgibt was mir unheimlich fun macht XD


hier mal nen tipp zum spiel "schmerzen'" ich habs mal mit nem kumpel im winter gespielt... der idiot hatte keine handschuhe und seine hände waren eiskalt.... den rest könnt ihr euch denken^^

was ich auch gerne mal mache ist verspättet in den unterricht kommen und sagen die bahn hatte ein platten...^^

oder halt wenn die lehrerin mal schreit alles ruihg ist und sie wieder anfangen will zu reden so mega laut husten kommt auch ganz lustig rüber..^.^


----------



## Kappi (29. Juli 2008)

was auch witzig is.. vor lauter langeweile "we will rock you" mit nem stift klopfen, irgendwann feststellen das alle mitmachen und den banknachbar (inmitten der unterischtsstunde wohlgemerkt) aufspringen und die komplette strophe singen sehn.. 
war herlich nur der Lehrer schien verwirrt. 
hat nich so ganz in den Matheunterricht gepasst..


----------



## Django01 (29. Juli 2008)

Oder tut euch alle mal zusammen und Starrt den Lehrer an. Einfach nur anstarren. Wenn er was fragt -> Starren!
Wenn ihr das ne Stunde lang durchzieht wird der/die Lehrer mit etwas Glück sehr verwirrt oder gar schlimmer den Unterricht verlassen.

Unsre Lehrerin is damals Heulend aus dem Klassensaal gerannt...war zwar so nich beabsichtigt aber auch interessant zu sehn.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Django01 schrieb:


> Oder tut euch alle mal zusammen und Starrt den Lehrer an. Einfach nur anstarren. Wenn er was fragt -> Starren!
> Wenn ihr das ne Stunde lang durchzieht wird der/die Lehrer mit etwas Glück sehr verwirrt oder gar schlimmer den Unterricht verlassen.
> 
> Unsre Lehrerin is damals Heulend aus dem Klassensaal gerannt...war zwar so nich beabsichtigt aber auch interessant zu sehn.


Genau das haben wir auch mal gemacht, haben der Lehrerin immer auf die Füße geglotzt, die ganze Stunde, am Ende ist heulend raus gegangen und in das Nachbarzimmer gerannt wo ihr Mann unterrichtet... Das war zu geil!


----------



## Spy123 (29. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> BTW das spiel "SCHMERZEN"
> 
> 2 - oo Spieler
> 
> Der erste Mitspieler fäng an. Er Macht eine Faust und presst diese mit den Knöchln auch den Tisch. Spierl 2 Mit ein Geldstück (Zu epfehlen 50 Cent, 2 Euro nur für die Ganz Harten). Dieses Geldstück Versuch nun Spieler 2 mit möglicht Großer wucht gegen die Knöchenl des Gegners zu schießen. Dabei mus die Münze über den tisch Rutschen.  Die Prozedur wird Immer Abwechselnd Wiederholt. Verlohren hat der, der Von Lehrer wegen " KOMISCHER Geräusche" AKA  "SCHMERZ" ermaht wird. ist Super lustig für außenstehende und man kann gut wetten. Wie gesagt nicht für weicheier. Und nein ich bin auf einem Gymnasium in der Oberstufe und dieses Spiel Wurde In der 10 Klasse etwickelt.



das nennt sich "Fingermetzgern" und wurde bestimmt nicht von euch Erfunden...das dazu

Zelltel durch die Klasse geben wo z.B. drauf steht: "Wem gehört das Schnitzel an der Decke??" und beobachten wie deine Mitschüler alle an die Decke starren.


----------



## Bjoerk (29. Juli 2008)

mit den tischen oder sessel quietschen das ist auch sehr amüsant 

haben wir die ganze zeit gemacht ^^ der lehrer ist dan zu dem tisch gegangen mit dem wir gequietscht haben und hat die dort gesessen haben beschuldigt den unterricht zu stören worauf wir sie lautstark verteidigt haben weil sie ja eh nix gemacht haben 
zum glück von uns aber zum pech von einem freund (der sich wirklich kein blatt vor den Mund nimmt) ist er genau an diesem tisch gesessen man muss dazusagen er ist ein wenig cholerisch wenns darum geht das er etwas falsch gemacht hat^^

Hier mal der Dialog:

Lehrer: Markus warum quietschst du mit den Schuhen?!
Markus (wirklich sehr laut) ich hab jetzt gar nix gemacht 
Lehrer: Und warum hab ich dan was gehört
Markus: Woher soll ich wissn was für Probleme sie haben?!
Lehrer: so... (weiter ist er nicht gekommen)
Markus: Nein ich geh eh schon raus und sie können mich mal!

stille...  markus stürmt zur tür will sie hat sie schon halb geöffnet auf einmal wirft sich der Lehrer dazwischen und sagt er soll im Raum bleibe wiel er der Chef ist und nicht der Schüler und er nicht gesagt hat dass er raus gehen soll.

kurz darauf fäng ein anderer an mit einem zusammen geknoteten tafeltusch herumzuschießen und trift keinen halben meter neben dem Lehrer einen Aktenordner aus Plastik (oder kunststoff wie unser chemielehrer immer sagt) und wiest ihr eigentlich wie laut so ein Aktenordner aus Plastik ist wenn er von einem zusammen geknoteten Tafeltuch erwischt wird ?

der lehere fragt wer das war daraufhin zeigen 10  leute auf^^ war irgentwie lustig  er hat dann damit angefangen sich eine liste zu machen wer aller gestört hat nicht im Klassenbuch versteht sich weil das ist am ende des 1. Semesters verbrannt worden und schuld drann war ein lehrer der nicht mehr ganz dicht war er hate auf jeden fall behauptet dass er mit dem buch niemals in Kontakt gestanden hat wobei er am anfang der Stunde etwas hineingeschrieben hat aber das is jetzt ´nicht wichtig was ich sagen will wir haben das buch verbrannt und ein lehrer war schuld ist das nicht doll^^

so das war die geilste Geschicht stunde die ich bis jetzt gehabt habe vll gehts nächstes jahr noch besser^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> das nennt sich "Fingermetzgern" und wurde bestimmt nicht von euch Erfunden...das dazu


Bei uns heißt das 'türkisch Fußball'... Und wo hat er behauptet das erfunden zu haben?


----------



## Paradoxytas (29. Juli 2008)

Ähm ja....

Aufruf zur Körperverletzung, sexueller Belästigung, gefährlichem Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr, seelischer Grausamkeit und und und..... 

Mensch seid ihr arm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote for close wegen diesen aufgeführten assozialen Verhaltensweisen die hier gefördert werden. Also Liebe Moderatoren  schaut euch diesen Mist mal genauer an....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG so long....


----------



## ithnur (29. Juli 2008)

Mein Sitznachbar tüftelt in solchen Stunden immer Skillungen / Takitken für den Raid aus... Meißtens scheitern diese Skillungen daran, dass er net alle SKills kennt... Aber das stört ihn net im geringsten xD


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Paradoxytas schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Körperverletzung, sexueller Belästigung, gefährlichem Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr, seelischer Grausamkeit und und und.....
> 
> Mensch seid ihr arm...
> 
> ...


Mwahaha! Wir sind arm? Du bist arm! Lern zu Leben und Spaß zuhaben!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mwahaha! Wir sind arm? Du bist arm! Lern zu Leben und Spaß zuhaben!


gibs ihm Lurock


----------



## Gearloose (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei uns heißt das 'türkisch Fußball'... Und wo hat er behauptet das erfunden zu haben?



Jup türkisch Fußball so kenns ichs auch...
Seit ich Ausbildung mache und somit nur noch berufsschule is das eh viel chilliger da is den lehrern eh meistens egal was man macht ganz anders als auf der realschule


----------



## Happening (29. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> BTW das spiel "SCHMERZEN"
> 
> 2 - oo Spieler
> 
> Der erste Mitspieler fäng an. Er Macht eine Faust und presst diese mit den Knöchln auch den Tisch. Spierl 2 Mit ein Geldstück (Zu epfehlen 50 Cent, 2 Euro nur für die Ganz Harten). Dieses Geldstück Versuch nun Spieler 2 mit möglicht Großer wucht gegen die Knöchenl des Gegners zu schießen. Dabei mus die Münze über den tisch Rutschen.  Die Prozedur wird Immer Abwechselnd Wiederholt. Verlohren hat der, der Von Lehrer wegen " KOMISCHER Geräusche" AKA  "SCHMERZ" ermaht wird. ist Super lustig für außenstehende und man kann gut wetten. Wie gesagt nicht für weicheier. Und nein ich bin auf einem Gymnasium in der Oberstufe und dieses Spiel Wurde In der 10 Klasse etwickelt.



Bei uns geht das anders. 2 Spieler. Der eine dreht die Münze mit einem Schnipser und der andere muss nun die Münze mit einem Schnipsen aufrecht erhalten, bei welchem Spieler sie dann flach auf dem Tisch liegt der hat verloren und kriegt die Münze dann gegen die Knöchel... Der Verlierer darf dann anfangen. Ausserdem hat bei uns verloren, bei wem die Knöchel zuerst bluten. Naja

Auch gut kommt, sich einfach vor der Stunde in den Klassenschrank zu stellen (sollte er vorhanden und froß genug sein, bei uns ist er das, denn die Bretter sind irgendwann mal rausgebrochen), und 15-20 Minuten nach Stundenbeginn aus dem Schrank rauskommen, den Lehrer freundlich begrüßen und den Klassenraum verlassen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten wiederkommen und sich auf den Platz zu setzen. Bei uns ham deswegen schon so einige ordentlich Anschiss bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Auch gut kommt, sich einfach vor der Stunde in den Klassenschrank zu stellen (sollte er vorhanden und froß genug sein, bei uns ist er das, denn die Bretter sind irgendwann mal rausgebrochen), und 15-20 Minuten nach Stundenbeginn aus dem Schrank rauskommen, den Lehrer freundlich begrüßen und den Klassenraum verlassen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten wiederkommen und sich auf den Platz zu setzen. Bei uns ham deswegen schon so einige ordentlich Anschiss bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber das ist es jedes mal wieder wert ja das kenn ich auch^^


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juli 2008)

.....naja, wenn es in den Schulen Deutschlands so abgeht wie hier beschrieben dann hoffe ich ihr lernt soweit schreiben und rechnen, daß ihr es schafft den Hartz4-Antrag auszufüllen^^

....also, weiter so. Aber nicht weinen wenn nach der Schulzeit das Sozialamt winkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> .....naja, wenn es in den Schulen Deutschlands so abgeht wie hier beschrieben dann hoffe ich ihr lernt soweit schreiben und rechnen, daß ihr es schafft den Hartz4-Antrag auszufüllen^^
> 
> ....also, weiter so. Aber nicht weinen wenn nach der Schulzeit das Sozialamt winkt.
> 
> ...


Mwahaha! Du g01le S4u |)V! Scheiße machen &#8800; schlechte Noten! Ich steh in allen Hauptfächern, bis auf Deutsch, da hab ich 'ne 1, auf 2...


----------



## luXz (31. Juli 2008)

Ja und ich hab ne 2 in Kunst!^^


----------



## Seufernator (31. Juli 2008)

He, bei den richtigen Lehrern kann man fast alles machen (u.a. WoW spielen, versuchen den Internetfilter zu umgehen, irgendwelche sinnlosen threads lesen,...), in einer Laptopklasse geht das bei fast jedem Lehrer. Außerdem kann man ja versuchen mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig machen. z.B. Foren durchlesen und gleichzeitig die französische Revolution erklärt bekommen. Mit ein bisschen Übung geht das. 
Aber zum Glück habe ich diese Probleme zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (31. Juli 2008)

also in IT oda CaD gehn wir imma ins i-net und spieln i-was, gehn bei-uns.de oder wir spieln einfach so pinball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



normal spieln wir imma das PENIS-spiel^^


----------



## Thalesus (31. Juli 2008)

> Oder tut euch alle mal zusammen und Starrt den Lehrer an. Einfach nur anstarren. Wenn er was fragt -> Starren!
> Wenn ihr das ne Stunde lang durchzieht wird der/die Lehrer mit etwas Glück sehr verwirrt oder gar schlimmer den Unterricht verlassen.
> 
> Unsre Lehrerin is damals Heulend aus dem Klassensaal gerannt...war zwar so nich beabsichtigt aber auch interessant zu sehn.


A s o z i a l  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr habt's raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (31. Juli 2008)

Das schönste in miener alten klasse haben wir oftmals "Mohrrüben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Mandarinen durch die Klasse werfen gespielt...

Meistens blieb das vom lehrer unbemerkt, ausser die leute sind auf "enrage" gegangen und haben das zeug wie blöd heftig rumgepfeffert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann is die ein oder andere mandarine an Mitschüler/Wand/Fenster/Pult geplatzt...das warn noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMochi (31. Juli 2008)

Ach bei uns ist das ganz lustig in Mathe bricht die Apokalypse an in anderen fächern ist da  ruhe
Nur latein war die aussnahme: Lautstärke ca 150 Dezibel(Klasse) 75(lehrer) normalerweisse müsste es verweisse hageln aber nur einmal weil jemand gesungen hat Manana badibadidi manana... und dabei nicht mitgeschrieben hat...


----------



## Curentix (31. Juli 2008)

Im Unterricht aufpassen und dabei lernen?


----------



## chopi (31. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte mir jetzt einen coolen Spruch ausdenken,der deine aussage wegflamen würde,aber ich zitiere einfach lurock.


Lurock schrieb:


> Mwahaha! Du g01le S4u |)V! Scheiße machen &#8800; schlechte Noten! Ich steh in allen Hauptfächern, bis auf Deutsch, da hab ich 'ne 1, auf 2...


Bitte,macht doch einen eigenen Thread auf,in dem ihr darüber diskutiert,wie wir alle schlechte noten bekommen und in zukunft nur von sozialgeld überleben,aber spammt doch nicht meinen Thread voll.
Ich such hier doch nur Ideen,um sich die langweiligsten Stunden zu vertreiben... 
Und mit langweilig meine ich,wenn der lehrer z.b. nichts macht.
*Leute - auch ich hör zu!*


----------



## Destilatus (31. Juli 2008)

asdasdsadasd


----------



## ..V# (31. Juli 2008)

Das Penisspiel ein Klassiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (3. August 2008)

Sich bei allem Melden und ganz laut "ICH WEIß ES" rufen^^

das nervt die lehrer auch

Kennt ihr "Pico Balla" oder so von Haribo? also ich und nen Kumpel hocken inner letzten Reihe und schießen die Teile gern durchs Klassenzimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (3. August 2008)

WIr hatten früher Gruppentische! Hab so getan, als müsste ich wa aufheben und hab die Schnürsenkel von dem Kerl gegenüber am Stuhl festgeknotet!
War so geil als er lag^^ ( warn Doppelknoten)


----------



## böseee (4. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> naja man kann ja wen  man dem mänlichen geschlecht angehört
> 
> sich Sex mit jedem mädchen aus der klasse vorstellen in jeder erdenklichen lage und stellung das vertreibt einem schon die zeit und zaubert außerdem ein lächeln in euer gesicht
> 
> aber wenn man es bewusst tut ,wird man automatisch durch die stimme der lehrerin auf sie aufmerksam und den rest kann man sich ja denken


noch besser mit jedem mädchen aus der klasse auf klo gehen und sex in allen stellungen haben


----------



## jon_x (4. August 2008)

Also wir haben mal im unterricht pures nutella gegessen xD

manchmal haben wa auch mit Papierkugeln geworfen oder mit den Strohalmen von MC Donalds und nen paar taschentüchern rummgeschossen.

oder man spielt halt ganz klassisch 21 und maumau ^^


----------



## Saytan (4. August 2008)

Ausem Fenster pullern?
Schwamm ausem Fenster werfen
Pupsen
Rülpsen
Über alles ganz laut lachen z.B. so:HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH er hat Geschichte gesagt.Hat Kumpel mal gemacht das bei fast jedem Wort des lehrers wie der sich aufgeregt hat :s
Oder beim Penisspiel:HAHAHAHAHAHAH er hat Penis gesagt Wuahahahahhaah HAHhahhahahaha Muahahahaha


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> noch besser mit jedem mädchen aus der klasse auf klo gehen und sex in allen stellungen haben


yeah great idea


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Die beste idee :

Sich am Neuen Jahr in einer neuen Klasse einfach neben einen hocken und dann festzustellen das er voll cool drauf ist, auch n richtiger Gamesüchti is und dann den Ganzen unterricht über Games labern  xDD

(is mir wirklich passiert)
Dem seine Eltern haben ihn 200 Km entfernt auf ein Internat gesteckt weil er WOW süchtig ist ^^

Und nein ich bin nicht im Internat


----------



## Kenerul (15. August 2008)

Machten auch das übliche was hier schon erwähnt wurde, das Highlight war aber:

Als nem Kolleg und mir langweilig war, schnäpfelten wir aus Papier 52 Karten, beschrieben diese und spielten Poker mit Einsatz von Stiften etc.


----------



## Thoor (16. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> streber


hättest ma aufgepasst dann hättest jetz auch net so ne kack rechtschreibung....

als ich zur schule ging haben wir immer ein spiel gemacht das nennt sich"lehrer"!

anzahl spieler?2-unendlich

wenn der lehrer vorne steht und irgendwas erzählt müssen alle beteiligten das gleiche sagen was der lehrer sagt und zwar schnell und immer, sprich wenn der lehrer jemanden ermahnt muss er auch das sagen:>


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Autsch,wenn das die ganze Klasse mitmacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> hättest ma aufgepasst dann hättest jetz auch net so ne kack rechtschreibung....
> 
> als ich zur schule ging haben wir immer ein spiel gemacht das nennt sich"lehrer"!
> 
> ...


Schonmal gemacht,haben klassenkonferenz bekommen :s War nicht so tollig


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

ich und mein Kumpel sitzen eig immer mit dem rücken zum lehrer wenn uns langweilig ist und danns chaun wir wer als erstes von unseren Mitschülern iwas komisches(Gähnen,Popeln etc.) macht und dann lachen wir ihn voll aus.
xD
klingt jetz vllt erstmal nicht so spannend aber wenn ihr wüsstet was für Idioten ich in der klasse hab...xD

dann mussten wir uns mal ganz nach vorne ans lehrerpult setzen,weil wir zuviel scheiße gebaut ham und dann haben wir iein neuen lektionstext in englisch auf dem kassettenrekorder angehört und wir haben die ganze zeit auf pause gedrückt und die lehrerin hats nicht gepeilt und is dann nach dem 20sten mal zum hausmeister gegangen und hat gesagt das der Rekorder kaputt is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodar (16. August 2008)

*kannsichjederdenken*bilder in die akten des lehrers legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Eine schimmelzucht im pult des lehrers aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (16. August 2008)

mein Bank Nachbar nerven Bist Mich der Leher Verwand hat  Wegen ruhe Störung, Und dann nach dem 3 mal Wen ich rauss Musste  Ruck zuck Die psp Rauss Nehmen Und zocken oder Auf net Surfen <--------------Ich wusste dass PW vom Schule Netzwerk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jaja^^ Aber dass hab ich nur gemacht Wen mir echt tot langweilig war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So kann man sich auch die Zeit Vertreiben oder Den Leher Nerven Bist er EXPLODIERT^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

SLIM02, kannst du auch einmal verständlich schreiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> SLIM02, kannst du auch einmal verständlich schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö möchte es ja nicht Zu Leicht für Euch machen ^^ Ihr müsstes Schon Endziffern


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Schlecht... sehr schlecht... Lern mal Rechtschreibung und dann komm wieder.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schlecht... sehr schlecht... Lern mal Rechtschreibung und dann komm wieder.


WOAR alanium hat geflamed !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schlecht... sehr schlecht... Lern mal Rechtschreibung und dann komm wieder.



kann er ja nich,er muss ja psp zocken xD


----------



## SLIM02 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schlecht... sehr schlecht... Lern mal Rechtschreibung und dann komm wieder.




Nö wie so auch ich genisse dass Leben Und Wiel meine Zeit Nicht in der schule oder sonst wo verschwenden so wie du mit Rechtschreib Flams in forum weil du keinen ab bekommst Weil Du jeden aben vor pc Hockst du Reschreib Flams machst so 

schönen Abend euch alle noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Nö wie so auch ich genisse dass Leben Und Wiel meine Zeit Nicht in der schule oder sonst wo verschwenden so wie du mit Rechtschreib Flams in forum weil du keinen ab bekommst Weil Du jeden aben vor pc Hockst du Reschreib Flams machst so
> 
> schönen Abend euch alle noch
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Nö wie so auch ich genisse dass Leben Und Wiel meine Zeit Nicht in der schule oder sonst wo verschwenden so wie du mit Rechtschreib Flams in forum weil du keinen ab bekommst Weil Du jeden aben vor pc Hockst du Reschreib Flams machst so
> 
> schönen Abend euch alle noch
> 
> ...


Unterstes Niveau, mein Lieber.

1. Ich bin glücklich vergeben.
2. Das war kein "Rechtschreibflame", sondern nur eine Feststellung, die nicht zu übersehen ist.
3. "Zeit in der Schule vergeuden"... Kein Wunder. Na, du verbaust dir deine Zukunft, nicht ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Nö wie so auch ich genisse dass Leben Und Wiel meine Zeit Nicht in der schule oder sonst wo verschwenden so wie du mit Rechtschreib Flams in forum weil du keinen ab bekommst Weil Du jeden aben vor pc Hockst du Reschreib Flams machst so
> 
> schönen Abend euch alle noch
> 
> ...



Du solltest lieber mal einen Blick in den Duden genießen...


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden,ob das genialste Ironie,oder einfach nur bodenlose Dummheit ist o.O
Wenn zweiteres zutreffen sollte,versaut der Typ mir meinen Thread :/


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Ich glaub dein Thread is versaut xD


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Chopi, es tut mir Leid um deinen Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Unterstes Niveau, mein Lieber.
> 
> 1. Ich bin glücklich vergeben.
> 2. Das war kein "Rechtschreibflame", sondern nur eine Feststellung, die nicht zu übersehen ist.
> ...



Wie So Zukunft was hast du da Von ? oh ja Geld Geld Geld die meisten könne ja Nicht 8000 Euro pro Monat auf der bank Leben On ihr Luxus Plasmas etc Was brings mir? wow ich Arbeite hart für einen guten job und dam nechst tag Werde ich vom bus über Farren Und hab meine Zeit verschwenden in dem ich nur hart bearbeit hab An schdat  meine Leben Zu Genissen  


Und ich sag noch eins da zu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtwGyxzxBDg


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wie So Zukunft was hast du da Von ? oh ja Geld Geld Geld die meisten könne ja Nicht 8000 Euro pro Monat auf der bank Leben On ihr Luxus Plasmas etc Was brings mir? wow ich Arbeite hart für einen guten job und dam nechst tag Werde ich vom bus über Farren Und hab meine Zeit verschwenden in dem ich nur hart bearbeit hab An schdat  meine Leben Zu Genissen


HÖR AUF! DU BRINGST MICH UM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

was hat bob marley damit zu tun?


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> HÖR AUF! DU BRINGST MICH UM!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit sagt:sry für doppelpost aber habs zu spät gesehen...


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Nicht weinen,zum glpück schreibt der nicht so:
Haii bebiiehs wiie qeht's eUch liiep euCh suu doLl das qlaubt iihr niiCht !


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Haii bebiiehs wiie qeht's eUch liiep euCh suu doLl das qlaubt iihr niiCht !



Uih, chiqua style xD

Woher kannst du das so gut Saytan??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> Uih, chiqua style xD
> 
> Woher kannst du das so gut Saytan??
> 
> ...



ich glaube als ehemaliger dönerlieferant lernt man chiqua style nebenbei  ^^


----------



## SLIM02 (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> HÖR AUF! DU BRINGST MICH UM!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja stirb du Schwein Stirb


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Jo ich muss alles lernen als ehemaliger dönerlieferant

aber im ernst:wenn man schüler vz hat sieht man jeden spast so schreiben xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

ich glaube bei schüler vz schreiben eher leute mit dem gangsta übersetzer xD
http://www.gangsta-schrift.ch.vu/


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jo ich muss alles lernen als ehemaliger dönerlieferant
> 
> aber im ernst:wenn man schüler vz hat sieht man jeden spast so schreiben xD


gut das ich net im schüler vz bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur im dschungel vz


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube bei schüler vz schreiben eher leute mit dem gangsta übersetzer xD
> http://www.gangsta-schrift.ch.vu/


unter anderem xD


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

ne vor allem^^


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Jede Frage des Lehrers mit "Hä? Höh? WTF!! OMG!!!" beantworten.. wenn das dann einige machen kann das ziemlich lustig werden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder bei einem Test als Antworten Sachen wie: "Nenne 3 mögliche Gründe warum die Dinosaurier ausgestorben sind." 1. Ihr Mundgeruch 2. Meine Socken 3. Ihr Mundgeruch + meine Socken


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Naja,bei Tests isses dann doch nicht mehr ganz so witzig ^^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Hallu meiine bebiiehs wiie qeHts euCh souu miine sChnukiiEs <3 luv yu üpa alLe'S meiiNe schaTzii schNukiiE's puTziis,iihr seiiD qanz qEiile säue,lüp eUch suu!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Hö® Åuƒ Mi† D€In€® ¢HiQuÅ §p®Å¢h€  ¥ØØØ!!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hallu meiine bebiiehs wiie qeHts euCh souu miine sChnukiiEs <3 luv yu üpa alLe'S meiiNe schaTzii schNukiiE's puTziis,iihr seiiD qanz qEiile säue,lüp eUch suu!!!


uga? uga uga ! uh uh !!!? wtf ?! hdggggggggdddddddddllllllll XD


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

wie ihr euch alle in der Nahrungskette nach unten arbeitet^^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Iich biin su eiiNe qeiiLe chiiQa iich dArf daS!


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hallu meiine bebiiehs wiie qeHts euCh souu miine sChnukiiEs <3 luv yu üpa alLe'S meiiNe schaTzii schNukiiE's puTziis,iihr seiiD qanz qEiile säue,lüp eUch suu!!!



Omg wie ich sowat hasse^^


----------



## Shrukan (18. August 2008)

auf Toilette gehen...
bei Frauen was einfacher, die können ja ihre Tage haben, dann gehen die öfters und sonst die Jungen machen halt nen bissl länger wenns geht ^^


----------



## xFraqx (18. August 2008)

haLLü ihR süzÄn !

izH bin au im szüla vauZeT nä¿

hEqqdL !


*scnr*


----------



## Infernallord (18. August 2008)

ich weis nich ob das in jeder schule so is aber wir hatten bei uns so ne art kunststoffdecke

naja 8. klasse... mathe.... geomitrie....

lehrer kommt rein ... bla bla... 20min. später lehrer dreht sich zur tafel zeichnet was

lehrer: "zeichnet das nach"...schüler: "wir haben alle keine geodreiecke mehr"...

lehrer dreht sich um und schaut nur noch verdutzt an die decke packt seinen kram und geht...

ich denk mal ihr könnt euch denken was wir gemacht haben ^^


----------



## Pc-freak (18. August 2008)

lol XD


----------



## Oonâgh (18. August 2008)

Lol Infernal .. DAS is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> ich weis nich ob das in jeder schule so is aber wir hatten bei uns so ne art kunststoffdecke
> 
> naja 8. klasse... mathe.... geomitrie....
> 
> ...


What the fuck das is geile scheiße.... glaub ich nicht ganz ehrlihc in ner kunststoffdecke bleiben geodreiecke nicht einfach so stekcen wenn du sie hochwirfst und auf die tische steigen und die dinger in die decke stecken geht auch nicht weil das würde lärm verursachen und dadurch würde sich der lehrer umdrehn aber lustige geschichte.
PS: ja is klar das is echt was du gesagt hast aber ich glaubs hatl für mich persönlcih nicht is ja nicht verboten.


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

naja das waren halt so koststoffplatten die konnt man auch hoch heben und drüber war halt verkabelung und so
das praktische daran war auch dass man dort sehr gut die klassenbücher verstauen konnte
am ende der 10. klasse lagen da glaub ich 5 stück... ach und als abschiedsgeschenk noch 2 packen butter...
muss gut gerochen haben nach den ferien...
aber die platten waren etwas stärker als styropor, einfach mit schwung hochschleuder und scho ham die festgesteckt


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

schulserver überlasten kommt immer gut( jeder bringt mit nem usb-stick oder externen hd 1-2 gb musik mit und dann die so 80 mal kopieren. schon geht das ganze system down und man hat 2 freistunden mehr^^)

im französischunterricht die cd mit reimen oder sonem scheiss gegen deathmetal oder so austauschen und voll aufdrehn ist auch lustig vor allem wenns beinahe niemand weiss.

oder einfach n bisserl trockeneis und ne wasserflasche reinschmuggeln und irgend wo in nem schrank deponieren. bei der richtigen dosierung gehts so 3-4 min bis das ding hochgeht.

oder natürlich kurtz vor den frühlingsferien(frühlingsputz) mit 2 phasenkleber die tische aneinander und die stühle an den boden kleben.(freut sich der hauswart)

im religions/bio/physikunterricht diskussionen beginnen. immer über das jeweilige thema(setzt allerdings ne gewisse kentnis des lernstoffs voraus.) haben so schon oft die zeit totgeschlagn und nebenbei die religionslehrerin von ner katholikin zu ner kirchenkritikerin und ne andere zum heulen gebracht(ok das zweite war net so vorgesehn, hat uns aba 2 wochen ohne religionsunterricht gebracht)

ach ja und n bisserl rauchpulver in ner konservendose abzufackeln is auch immer wider genial

so viel spass beim ausprobiern


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> auf Toilette gehen...
> bei Frauen was einfacher, die können ja ihre Tage haben, dann gehen die öfters und sonst die Jungen machen halt nen bissl länger wenns geht ^^




Wenn ich länger auf Tloitte war und wieder ins Schulzimmer komme grinsen mich alle an und meinen ich hätte was versautes gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

ach ja rausch vom vorabend auf toilette ausschlafen is auch praktisch. aba nie länger als so 10 min in jeder stunde sonst wirds auffällig(ich weis is net die welt und vor allem schwer einzuhalten wenn man noch halb besoffen is aba reicht meist schon wenn man das so 3-4 mal gemacht hat)


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. August 2008)

wir haben früher mit ner dünnen Feile oder nem Taschenmesser Kreidestücke vorsichtig ausgehöhlt und den Kreidestaub dann wieder in die ausgehöhlte Kreide reingefüllt und gaanz leicht angepresst
Nun konnte man die Kreide werfen und der Kreidestaub verteilte sich beim Aufprall schön effektvoll über Haare , Klamotten oder Schulhefte, je nach dem was man traf.
(gibts heute überhaupt noch Kreide ?)


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wir haben früher mit ner dünnen Feile oder nem Taschenmesser Kreidestücke vorsichtig ausgehöhlt und den Kreidestaub dann wieder in die ausgehöhlte Kreide reingefüllt und gaanz leicht angepresst
> Nun konnte man die Kreide werfen und der Kreidestaub verteilte sich beim Aufprall schön effektvoll über Haare , Klamotten oder Schulhefte, je nach dem was man traf.
> (gibts heute überhaupt noch Kreide ?)


Na klar^^


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

bei uns nimmer wir haben jetzt activboards oder wie die sich schimpfen läuft übern rechner
wie der name sagt is das halt so n board anner wand das mit touchscreen funktioniert...
hat einen nachteil...man denkt... hoch ja n bissl gechillt berufsschule machen und dann feierabend...
und dann kommen die da mit "richtiger arbeit" auf einen zu und fordern dich auf mal zu denken -.-


----------



## Deadlift (19. August 2008)

Und was macht man wenn man in die 2te Klasse kommt?



*kopfschüttelt*


----------



## mumba (20. August 2008)

Taschenbillard, ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Und was macht man wenn man in die 2te Klasse kommt?
> 
> 
> 
> *kopfschüttelt*


Pokern um Geld!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2008)

malen, handy spielen, flugzeuge basteln, den lehrer mit leeren augen anstarren


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Das beste ist immer noch Kippeln!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Das beste ist immer noch Kippeln!


hahaaha bei uns kippelt immer einer im bio unterricht, der hat sich heute und letzte stunde voll hingelegt, letzte stunde aber richtig aufm kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hahaaha bei uns kippelt immer einer im bio unterricht, der hat sich heute und letzte stunde voll hingelegt, letzte stunde aber richtig aufm kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passiert mir nicht!
Achso du hast ja wieder schule!!!!!!XD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Passiert mir nicht!
> Achso du hast ja wieder schule!!!!!!XD


ha ha ha wie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (20. August 2008)

Wir haben mal vorm Matheunterricht eine Uhrzeit ausgemacht, wo alle gleichzeitig ihre Stifte auf dem Boden fallen lassen. Die Lehrerin fand es nicht komisch, aber wir haben uns die Bäuche vor lachen gehalten. Am besten sollte jeder noch aufstehen und um die Tische rumlaufen damit es schön durcheinander aussieht.

MfG


----------



## Mr.Igi (21. August 2008)

Wir sind mal allle gleichzeitig aus dem klassenzimmer rausgegangen einfach so...
Oder wir haben ganz laut death metal laufen lassen dann hat der Lehrer geschriehen:

*Ihr seid von Furien umgeben* Und hat das Vater unser aufgesagt....
xD


----------



## el_Django (23. August 2008)

Auch geil kommt:
ein Porno Heft beim Lehrer aufm Pult legen. Ein Lehrer bei uns hat sich das inner Arbeit angeschaut, n andrer hat nur gelacht.

Wenn der Lehrer an der Tafel steht, sich über die Wand Bälle zuspielen.

Bei uns inner Klasse gabs mal an einer Seite so kleine Fenster mit ner Fensterbank. Einer von uns is dann da raufgeklettert und konnte da dann noch n bissel chillen, was ungesört essen oder einfach was stumpf in die Klasse reinrufen.  Eine Lehrerin is mal voll abgedreht.

Bonbons essen und sich aus dem Papier "Zigaretten" drehen und dann "rauchen".

Fragen ob man aud Toilette darf, dann nochmal laut in der Klasse raumfragen wer noch was von der Cafeteria will und mit 5 Brötchen wiederkommen.

Schiffe versenken spielen und immer wenn eines seiner Schiffe versenkt ist vom Stuhl fallen.

In Französisch auf jede Frage mit "Baguette" antworten.

Schreien, dass die Fenster verflucht sein und man deshalb schutzt bei der Tür sucht.

Lufttennis spielen. Möglichst weit auseinander sitzen und dann immer das Ploppgeräusch machen und sich verrenken.

Alles kommentieren, was man grade macht / andere machen.

Der Rest wurde schon gesagt. 

P.S.: Ohja, mit der Stift in der Ritze is bei uns ne Legende. Bei einem  Mädchen guckte mal die ziemlich Rille weit raus und n Kumpel von mir steckt der n Stift von mir natürlich da rein. Der Stift heißt ab jetzt Kimmi der Rillenflitzer und wird nur noch für solche Sachen gebraucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkix (23. August 2008)

die ganze stunde 
die bindung vom schuh neu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Arkix schrieb:


> die ganze stunde
> die bindung vom schuh neu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Macht fun wenn man Chukcs hat xD


----------



## Arkix (23. August 2008)

wollt ich auch schreiben (hab chucks) aber nich alle ham chucks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wir haben früher mit ner dünnen Feile oder nem Taschenmesser Kreidestücke vorsichtig ausgehöhlt und den Kreidestaub dann wieder in die ausgehöhlte Kreide reingefüllt und gaanz leicht angepresst
> Nun konnte man die Kreide werfen und der Kreidestaub verteilte sich beim Aufprall schön effektvoll über Haare , Klamotten oder Schulhefte, je nach dem was man traf.
> (gibts heute überhaupt noch Kreide ?)


Was mir grad so einfällt: Würde das nicht auch rausfliegen,wenn der Lehrer anfängt,damit zu schreiben? *g*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Was mir grad so einfällt: Würde das nicht auch rausfliegen,wenn der Lehrer anfängt,damit zu schreiben? *g*


is glaub ich nicht zum schreiben sondern zum werfen gemacht^^


----------



## BimmBamm (23. August 2008)

Ihr sollt aufpassen, damit aus euch mal was wird!

So, moralische Schuldigkeit getan!

Mit einem guten Freund (wir haben uns gegenseitig sehr erfolgreich vor allzu guten Noten bewahrt) habe ich seinerzeit verschiedene Möglichkeiten entwickelt, dem langweiligen Unterricht zu entgehen:

a) Kippel-Roulette
Soweit zurückkippeln wie möglich, dann ohne "Hilfsmittel" (Hände oder Beine) Richtung Tisch zurückkippeln. Fällt natürlich auf, wenn dauernd dieselben Leute alle paar Minuten auf dem Boden liegen. Bringt, wenn's gut läuft, einen Unterrichtsverweis.

b) englische Sätze und Begriffe möglichst phantasievoll auf "deutsch" schreiben ("Ai vonnt mai räihdioh" - "I want my radio") und den anderen raten lassen. 

c) Gläserfangen
Glas mitbringen, auf die Tischkante stellen. Abwechselnd wird dann das Glas heruntergeschubst; der Nichtschubser muß es auffangen, bevor es auf dem Boden zerschellt. Langweiler können dafür natürlich auch weniger kracherzeugende Gegenstände benutzen - aber das ist was für Pussies und bietet sich nur zum Training der Reflexe an.
Wenn das Spiel langweilig geworden ist, kann man mit dem Glas ein paar Minuten Unterrichtspause herausschinden, wenn man abwartet, bis die Klasse mucksmäuschenstill ist und "unbeabsichtigt" das Glas auf dem Boden zerschellt. Teller (möglichst groß) erzeugen noch mehr Lärm, allerdings kommt man in Erkärungsnot, warum zum Teufel man einen Riesenteller mit sich herumschleppt (meine Ausrede war, daß ich das Ding für den Kunstunterricht brauchte - aber es findet sich immer ein Klassendepp, der allen mitteilt, daß das doch gar nicht wahr wäre. Und solche Leute wundern sich über "Mobbing").

d) Nachschauen, wieviel Wörter man mit dem Display des Taschenrechners schreiben kann (erlaubt war bei uns der TI40 mit sehr eingeschränktem Anzeigefeld) und den Sitzpartner raten lassen (Bsp: 7353.315 sieht umgedreht wie "Sie Esel" aus). Bietet aber nur sehr kurzweilig Abwechslung.

e) Mit dem Sitzpartner eine neue Sprache entwickeln. Bringt Spaß für Stunden; leider stören die Lehrer immer wieder.

Und selbstverständlich sollt ihr aufpassen und nichts davon im Unterricht benutzen!

Bimmbamm


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

Bimbam for president


----------



## Thoor (24. August 2008)

Mir kommt grade in denn Sinn, wir haben damals immer um geld gewettet wer als 1. rausfliegt

GOTT WAREN WIR FREAKS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Nachhinein muss man halt sagen die schulzeit war gar nicht so übel irgendwie....


----------



## DaWissa (24. August 2008)

Seinem Nachbarn so doll es geht auf die Hand ziehen( Das tut nach net zeit richtig weh) wer zuerst wegzieht hat verloren muss nach vorngehen und zum Lehrer sagen:,, Du bist scheiße''


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

DaWissa schrieb:


> Seinem Nachbarn so doll es geht auf die Hand ziehen( Das tut nach net zeit richtig weh) wer zuerst wegzieht hat verloren muss nach vorngehen und zum Lehrer sagen:,, Du bist scheiße''


Das traut sich doch keiner xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Das traut sich doch keiner xD


jop, und außerdem was heißt das jetzt genau?? seinem nachbarn auf die hand ziehen ?!


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Hier meine Favoriten :


Bierdeckel - Flipping an der Tischkante
Kippeln
Mit Weintrauben / Äpfeln / Erdbeeren andere Leute bewerfen
Wenn der Lehrer sich umdreht Handy laut machen 
Im Unterricht über WoW labern , möglichst nur Englische Begriffe benutzen und das  möglichst laut. Funktioniert aber nur wenn man einen WoW Nerd neben sich hat und ist besonders erheiternd im Englisch Unterricht ;>


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> [*]Im Unterricht über WoW labern , möglichst nur Englische Begriffe benutzen und das  möglichst laut. Funktioniert aber nur wenn man einen WoW Nerd neben sich hat und ist besonders erheiternd im Englisch Unterricht ;>
> [/list]


ja das sind die sachen die ich hören will^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Zieht einfach alles was der Lehrer sagt ins lächerliche durch Komentare oder dreht im die Wörter im Mund um.


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Ahja hab Händewaschen vergessen. So bringt man den Lehrer am besten auf die Palme :

1. Händewaschen gehen. 

2. Auf der Hälfte des Weges zurück zum Platz nochmal umdrehen , nochmal Händewaschen und schnalzende Geräusche mit den Händen erzeugen ( erfordert Übung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

3. Mit nassen Händen zurück zum Platz gehen , sobald man sich hingesetzt hat wieder aufstehen und Hände abtrocknen. 



Solange wiederholen bis man rausfliegt. Hf !


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Nachtrag :

Penis Spiel im Informatik Unterricht. Geht folgendermaßen :

Einfach das Wort Penis in Word schreiben. Nach und nach erhöht man abwechselnd die Schriftgröße. Auch ur lustig :>


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Nachtrag :
> 
> Penis Spiel im Informatik Unterricht. Geht folgendermaßen :
> 
> Einfach das Wort Penis in Word schreiben. Nach und nach erhöht man abwechselnd die Schriftgröße. Auch ur lustig :>


Bringt aber gar nix.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Bringt aber gar nix.


Dachte ich mir auch grad.Was solln das bringen?


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch grad.Was solln das bringen?




Wir haben so lustige Informatik Räume in denen der Lehrer direkt auf die Bildschirme guckt und deshalb alles sieht ;>


----------



## chopi (24. August 2008)

Stellt euch vor,ihr sitzt in nem "U" und der lehrer in der mitte,dann klappt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valax (24. August 2008)

CS im Lan (Notebookklasse FTW) inkl. "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM HEADSHOT" .. 
=)


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Valax schrieb:


> CS im Lan (Notebookklasse FTW) inkl. "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM HEADSHOT" ..
> =)


der klassiker^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Zu 4. im unterricht css oder wow zocken wuhahahahaah haben wir mal gemacht,nem kumpel wurde lapi abgezogen weil er sich erwischen gelassen hat und vom 2. auch weil der name von einem der charakter war name+nachname xD
ein anderer und ich haben sofort wow geschlossen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zu 4. im unterricht css oder wow zocken wuhahahahaah haben wir mal gemacht,nem kumpel wurde lapi abgezogen weil er sich erwischen gelassen hat und vom 2. auch weil der name von einem der charakter war name+nachname xD
> ein anderer und ich haben sofort wow geschlossen ^^


iwie stimmt da das deutsch in dem Satz nicht.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> iwie stimmt da das deutsch in dem Satz nicht.


Du musst bloss den sinn verstehen xD Das ist Nerd sprache.Meine anderen Beiträge waren leserlich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du musst bloss den sinn verstehen xD Das ist Nerd sprache.Meine anderen Beiträge waren leserlich^^


du geek


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du musst bloss den sinn verstehen xD Das ist Nerd sprache.Meine anderen Beiträge waren leserlich^^


Wenn das Nerd-Sprache ist bin ich Hansi Hinterseer!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn das Nerd-Sprache ist bin ich Hansi Hinterseer!


lurock mach  uns den nerd


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

Für alle die ein Whiteboard in der Schule als Tafel haben :

Ein Stück Seife , noch besser so ein Schmierfett mitbringen , während der 5 Minuten Pause darüber verreiben ( aber möglichst dick und so das es nicht auffällt ) und dann freuen wenn der Lehrer versucht zu schreiben. Für alle blöden : ( Fett und diese Whiteboard Marker vertragen sich nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 


So verstreichen wie bei uns locker 20 Minuten des Unterrichts in denen der Lehrer mehrmals neue Stifte besorgt ( im Sekreteriat natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Terratec (29. August 2008)

Wir haben mal mit nem Stift auf dem Tisch rumgedreht (so wie in der Steinzeit halt), weil wir Feuer machen wollten....irgendwann war dann ein Loch im Tisch. War dann aber auch lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (30. August 2008)

netter thread xD

was bei uns teils gemacht wurde bei so ner verschlafenen erdkunde lehrerin kondome in den hinteren bänken rumgeschmissen, einer hat sogar eines in der ihre tasche^^

edit: in technik hat einer mal nen bleistift in die bohrmaschine eingespannt und damit nen loch wo reingebohrt^^

achja und auch eins meiner persönlichen hobbys: lehre bei jeder gelegenheit mit doofen kommentaren (teils auch sehr intelligenten) zumüllen


----------



## fisker31 (30. August 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ich hab noch was:
> - Aufmerksam dasitzen und dem Unterricht folgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## JimJam (30. August 2008)

Bei uns nehmen viele einfach ihren alten Gameboy mit in die Schule und spielen im Unterricht Tetris oder Pokemon oder sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Bei uns nehmen viele einfach ihren alten Gameboy mit in die Schule und spielen im Unterricht Tetris oder Pokemon oder sowas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm gute idee ich hab noch nen ds der in der ecke liegt^^


----------



## schneemaus (2. September 2008)

was auch sehr geil ist, bei stillarbeiten oder generell, um sich durch die gesamte klasse zu unterhalten, ist das "händealphabet"... ich hab keine ahnung, wie man das sonst nennen soll... man macht eben mit beiden händen die ganzen buchstaben, gibt dann halt auch noch was für leerzeichen (also neues wort),  neuer satz und so weiter...

is auch bei klassenarbeiten für kommunikation mit dem nachbar sehr gut geeignet... wenn man sich nich erwischen lässt *g*

oder wir ham bei unserm alten musiklehrer (der war sowas von schwul, natürlich inoffiziell, aber jeder wusste es, genauso wie sein toupet..) angefangen, dass einer "stock" gerufen hat, der andere "schwul!" und das durch den ganzen kurs hinweg... nja er hat nie was zu gesagt xD

was sich aber nie einer getraut hat, war vorzugehen nach dem unterricht und ihm das toupet vom kopf zu reißen.. wär ja auch zu peinlich gewesen, wenns doch echt gewesen wär xD

nja und eben kartenspiele aller art, essen, trinken (war in spanisch immer lustig... "wieso trinkst du?" "ich dehydriere!!!!!!!" der ganze kurs am gröhlen, die lehrerin: "gut, dann trink jetzt ein schluck und steck die flasche in die tasche!"... das ganze alle zwei minuten war schon cool ^^)


aber das geilste, was je einer gebracht hat bei uns war 9. oder 10. klasse musik... n andrer lehrer als der oben, in unsrem alten musiksaal... im erdgeschoss und die fenster neben warn so riesig, dass da locker einer rausgehn konnte ohne mühen... lehrer dreht sich das erste mal an die tafel... alle, die direkt am fenster gesessen haben, schmeißen die taschen raus. lehrer dreht sich das zweite mal an die tafel... die vier sitzreihen rücken alle einen platz weiter ans fenster und die vier am fenster springen raus und haun ab... hat er irgendwie nich gecheckt bis das schon dreima gelaufen is, also 12 leute weg warn, dann meinte er so: "warn nich grad noch mehr leute hier?" wir ham gefeiert, unglaublich... und er wusste dann blöderweise nich ma, wer da erst weg is und wer schon von anfang an gefehlt hat, weil er die anwesenheit nich durchgegangen is... keiner ärger bekommen ^^ gleicher lehrer, andere sache... er meinte zu uns, wir schreiben frühestens in einer woche einen test, weil wir ja noch 2 arbeiten schreiben die woche, davon eine an dem tag wo wir das nächste mal musik haben.. nja, wir kamen in musik, er schreibt doch n test... keiner was draufgeschrieben, jeder ne sechs bekommen, komischerweise stand bei mir aufm zeugnis aber ne 1 oO is eisch gar nit möglich, aber gut xDDD

was auch  bei dem lehrer cool war... jeder nach der reihe durfte am anfang von jeder stunde eine cd mitbringen, wovon ein lied gehört wurde... mein zweites lied war "ghost love score" von nightwish, ich mags zwar, is aber jetz nich sooooo toll.. aber geht halt 10 minuten lang XD und irgendwer hat ma n lied mitgebracht, was ne knappe halbe stunde gedauert hat... o-ton unser lehrer: "das lied war zu gut.. außerdem isses scheiße, mitten im lied auszumachen, das ist, als würde man in der mitte einer geschichte aufhören zu lesen" tja und dann war die stunde eh schon so gut wie rum XD


aus unsrer stufe hatten in der oberstufe dienstags ca. 60% mal die dritte und vierte stunde oder die zweite und dritte frei. jeden dienstag gab es i-wen, der zum mcces oder zum bk gefahren ist und für die halbe stufe eingekauft hat... alles klar, nächste stunde hatten wir dann in 12/2 deutsch und da gehockt und schön unsre cheeseburger verdrückt... o-ton meine deutschlehrerin: "BOAH!!! IHR ESST CHEESEBURGER!!! BRINGT MIR GEFÄLLIGST NÄCHSTES MAL AUCH EINEN MIT!!!" haben wir auch prompt gemacht, sie setzt sich hin, meinte: "so, lest euch mal im buch auf seite so und so durch" und futtert gemächlich ihren burger...


oder aber mal in den mcces fahren, ballons und fähnchen en masse holen und dann als geschlossener biokurs so in bio gehn.... und das als LEISTUNGSkurs... den blick von meiner lehrerin werd ich NIE vergessen...


oder am letzten schultag von der 12.. "zeugnisse gibts erst mittags um 3, anordnung von der schulleitung, die stammkurs sollen an dem tag exkursionen machen"... oki... wir sollten in n nahes kaff laufen (7 km) und dann bowlen gehn. was macht man auch sonst, wenn die stammkurse nach sportkursen aufgeteilt sind -.- alles klar, alle da gewesen, hingesetzt, gefrühstückt in der turnhalle... "ja in ner halben stunde gehn wir los" rausgeguckt... gepisst wie nochwas... dann spricht man sich ab... "ach, ihr lauft auch net?" "nö" "gut..." n paar internatler geschnappt: "wir gehn jetz zu euch auf die stufe, trinken da in aller gemütsruhe n kaffee... der und der will gern mitlaufen, der ruft uns an, wenn die noch so n km brauchen, dann fahren wir los" "alles klar"... wir warn so 10 oder 15 leute von zwei sportkursen, unten in den klos verbarrikadiert bis die weg waren, ins internat, kaffee getrunken, hingefahren, die letzten 300m mitgelaufen, gebowlt, zeugnisse gekriegt und wieder nach hause gefahren XD das war auch super...




achso.. und alle, die meinen, man müsse im unterricht und so weiter die ganze zeit zuhören... is ja nich so, dass ich NIE zugehört hab.. im gegenteil, sonst hätt ich mein abitur kaum bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Grayback schrieb:


> netter thread xD
> 
> was bei uns teils gemacht wurde bei so ner verschlafenen erdkunde lehrerin kondome in den hinteren bänken rumgeschmissen, einer hat sogar eines in der ihre tasche^^
> 
> ...



Oh man...n super lustiger Haufen seid ihr


----------



## Draelion (3. September 2008)

heute ham wir wieder n neues spiel erfunden^^

einer aus der klasse macht seine federtasche schön weit auf.
die anderen werfen von überall stifte und versuchen, direkt in die federtasche zu treffen.

hat heute die ganze klasse während mathe unterhalten xD

oft fliegen auch einfach die ganze stunde papierflieger durch den raum^^
lehrer haben bei uns sowieso nix zu melden xD

was natürlich auch die ganze klasse bei laune hält ist, wenn einer die ganze zeit den lehrer mit ähhm wie soll ich sagen.. doof-intelligenten antworten stresst xD

was man auch noch machen kann ist, lehrer, die ziemlich meinungsschwach sind, einfach zum abschweifen zu bringen^^ man hört dann zB im chemie unterricht ein ausführliches gespräch über alkohol. aber nichtmehr im chemischen sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach, und zu den leuten, die hier den streber markieren müssen^^:
ich passe nur selten auf und melden tu ich mich sowieso nichtmehr^^
-> mache trotzdem abi xD


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Oder, ihr meldet euch und sagt "Robin Hood" oder sowas, einfach was sinnloses. Wenn das mehrere machen ist der Unterricht schon  an so gut wie im Arsch.


wuahaha 10 klassenbucheintrage heute ROflmalo xD



xFraqx schrieb:


> Für alle die ein Whiteboard in der Schule als Tafel haben :
> 
> Ein Stück Seife , noch besser so ein Schmierfett mitbringen , während der 5 Minuten Pause darüber verreiben ( aber möglichst dick und so das es nicht auffällt ) und dann freuen wenn der Lehrer versucht zu schreiben. Für alle blöden : ( Fett und diese Whiteboard Marker vertragen sich nicht gut
> 
> ...


ehrlich gesagt trau ich mich das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaKiPa (3. September 2008)

Papierflieger bauen wurde uns mit der Zeit langweilig... Also haben wir die Papierflieger mit Deo angesprüht und angezunden...
Da wir in einem "U" sitzen, entstehen richtige Schlachten, wenn der Lehrer was an die Tafel schreibt


----------



## Deathstyle (3. September 2008)

Wir haben die Whiteboardstifte aufgedreht und gegen eine Edding-Spitze getauscht, ist dick wenn dann der Hausmeister fluchend mit seinem Spiritusfläschchen durchs ganze Haus latscht.. ;>
Den Lehrer im Unterricht aufm Handy anrufen hat auch was.


----------



## Todesschleicher (4. September 2008)

Bei uns nimmt die Scheiße langsam ab...waren aber auch immer eine ruhige Klasse...jetzt mit der elften sind irgendwie alle relativ strebsam geworden...außer ein bisschen Quatscherei und mittelintelligentem Smalltalk mit dem Lehrer ist nicht mehr viel los...früher natürlich gelabert ohne Ende^^


----------



## Silenzz (4. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn das Nerd-Sprache ist bin ich Hansi Hinterseer!



Der hat heute im Huma(Einkaufszentrum) Autogramme gegeben, direkt um die Ecke von meiner Schule xD


----------



## Der Germane (4. September 2008)

ka obs schon gesagt wurde aber türckisch-peitsch is ganz lustig bis der lehrer die münze einsagt xD !!!! 

wenn er euch rauswirft einfach aufm boden witer zocken !!!!

(is aber nix für weicheier)


----------



## Todesschleicher (4. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> ka obs schon gesagt wirde aber türckisch-peitsch is ganz lustig bi er lehrer die münze einsagt xD !!!!
> 
> wenn er euch rauswirft einfach aufm boden witer zocken !!!!



Muss man das verstehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (4. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also ich erkläre mal ^^

2 spieler 
1münze (1 oder 2 euro stück)

so der erste dreht die münze an und der 2 muss verscuehn ds sie sich weiter dreht. Wenn einer der beiden so andreht das die münze umfällt oder sich nicht mehr dreht muss dieser die fingerknöchel hinhalten und der 2. darf die münze da gegen schießen.Tut zwar Weh is aber immer wieder lustig ^^


----------



## chopi (4. September 2008)

Naja,das spiel ist schon in der Liste und wurde mehrmals erklärt *g*
Trotzdem danke für den Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (4. September 2008)

okay ^^ hab ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## Thesahne (6. September 2008)

Lehrer extremst nerven^^ (wir habn ne lehrerin die abdreht wenn man preift).... einfach 5-6 leute zusammentrommeln, schön laut n paar lieder hinpfeifen, sich dann von der lehrerin zum sekretariat schleppen lassen, hausordnung zum abschreibn bekommen und beim abschreiben (während sie dabei is^^) weiterpfeifen =P
das is total genial und man lacht sich schrott^^ (obwohls eig dumm is...^^)


----------



## m@r1@n (7. September 2008)

wir ham so nen geilen rauverputz im klassenzimmer...immer wieder schön wenn im winter 10-20 schlas mützen wollpullis etc an der decke kleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und natürlich unser berühmtes: ich beleide deine familie mit dem titel eines pornos- spiel:
beispiel: man nehme einen kumpel und seine kleine schwester und mache daraus:
little white girl ****** by brown chris and his big c***

bevor hier wer was falsches denkt: ja ich bin auf dem gymi und darf ab morgen die 11 klasse besuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten schulranzen von anderen verstecken, schuhe von anderen nehmen und ausm fester werfen schuhe und tisch zusammen binden tisch und schulsranzen zusammen binden und schuleranzen und schueh zusammen binden..
die olle edith hat mir noch was gesagt:
sinnlose worte in den raum rufen à la pflaumenkuchen und schwingschleifer^^

aber das endgeilste war(ok vllt nicht für mich):

ich wurde 3-4 meter seitlich vom lehrerpult auf einen stuhl gedrückt und mit panzertape an den stuhl geklebt.. dann ne langen mantel von sonem metaler aus meine klasse drüber und kapuze über n kopf damit man den geknebelten mund nicht mehr sieht(haha das war dann aber auch echt nicht mehr witzig). sehr amüsant wenn länger reinkommt und einen auffordert sich auf seinen platz zu setzen........hat mr dann im laufe der zeit n eintrag verpasst und mcih einfach ausgeblendet


----------



## Renkin (7. September 2008)

bei unserm klassenlehrer summen wir immer dann denkt der jedes mal das n rieseninsekt im raum is^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (7. September 2008)

Um eins mal vorweg zu sagen: Aus unsrer Klasse ist keiner Nazi. Wir erzählen zwar ab und zu mal Türken-Witze oder Juden-Witze, meinen das aber nicht ernst!

Bei unserm Bio-Lehrer (voll der verpeilte Depp xD) ham wir mal das Penis-Spiel gespielt. Nur nich mit Penis sondern mit Heil...

Oder ich fang mitten im Unterricht an den Schlagzeug-Part von Liedern mit meinen Stiften zu spielen (höre Metal...). Macht auch fun. Besonders, wenn man dann noch so schön Text und Melodie  im Kopf hat.


----------



## dragon1 (7. September 2008)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Um eins mal vorweg zu sagen: Aus unsrer Klasse ist keiner Nazi. Wir erzählen zwar ab und zu mal Türken-Witze oder Juden-Witze, meinen das aber nicht ernst!
> 
> Bei unserm Bio-Lehrer (voll der verpeilte Depp xD) ham wir mal das Penis-Spiel gespielt. Nur nich mit Penis sondern mit Heil...
> 
> Oder ich fang mitten im Unterricht an den Schlagzeug-Part von Liedern mit meinen Stiften zu spielen (höre Metal...). Macht auch fun. Besonders, wenn man dann noch so schön Text und Melodie  im Kopf hat.


ist echt nicht mehr witzig und auch nicht normal


----------



## Todesschleicher (7. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist echt nicht mehr witzig und auch nicht normal


/sign


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

Wir haben mal Unser Lehr Zum Weinen Gebracht ^^ (nein wir haben in nich Geschlagen aber so Genervt bis der in die Klapse eingeliefert Werden Konnte)


----------



## Bawagrog (7. September 2008)

*Lehrer Bingo:*
Dieses Spiel gibt es in zwei variationen:

- Variation 1 (Sehr gut für Unterricht mit Lehrern, die sich gerne selbst reden hören) :
 Jeder mitspieler schreibt 5(,10,15,20...) Wörter auf. Sobald ein lehrer ein Wort sagt streicht man es durch. Der, der zuerst alle Wörter durchgestrichen hat sagt (möglichst laut) "Bingo"

- Variation 2 (Macht besonders spaß, wenn die ganze Klasse mitmacht) :
 Einer schreibt 5(,10,15,20...), am besten unsinnige, Wörter auf. Der rest der Klasse muss den Lehrer im Lauf der Stunde dazu bringen die Wörter zu sagen, ohne dass der Lehrer von dem Spiel weiß.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass es schon in der Liste steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja dann halt nur  die zweite variation)


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

*"Wem gehört das/der/die [...] an der Decke?" - Spiel*

Oja dieses spiel hat mir schon viele Stunden freude eingespielt ^^
Man nehme einen Zettel + Stift und Schreibe z.b. drauf:

"Wem gehört der Pullover oben an der Decke ... Bitte weitergeben"

... faltet diesen zusammen und genießt das Schauspiel ^^
Sehr Lustig mit anzusehen wieviele Leute doofe Gesichter machen und die Decke absuchen xD


*Flinke Lehrerin:*

Man nehme:

Eine Ratte + Klassenbuch stecke diese Beiden sachen in den Lehrerpult und wartet ab... jeder kann sich denke was passiert.

Haben das 2mal gemacht beim 2ten mal kam der Direx, aber die Lehrerin konnte net mehr xD



~So Far


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Predator hier! Die gepanzerte Faust des Chaos!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

This schrieb:


> Predator hier! Die gepanzerte Faust des Chaos!


ah ja unsinn²


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ah ja unsinn²




Es gibt nur eins was schlimmer ist als ein kätzer! du!


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2008)

o ha ein spame rmehr auf der welt -.-


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> o ha ein spame rmehr auf der welt -.-



Manchmal müssen die Besten untergehen, damit der Rest überlebt. Der Lohn des Mutes ist, auf dem Altar der Schlacht geopfert zu werden.


----------



## OMGlooool (8. September 2008)

also was machen wir denn immer?

-lehrer fragen weil man die aufgabe net checkt und das immmer weiter (obwohl manns ja eigentlich kann)
-ständig was neben den papierkorb werfen, dann aufstehen, aufheben und richtig reintun
-fragen ob man auf die toilette darf
-den stift in der hand rumdrehen (und fallenlassen)
-mit dem stift laut auf dem tisch rumklappern
-alles was schon genannt wurde ausser die hauptschulaktivitäten (am dingdong rumspielen, sich boxen, sachen auf passanten werfen,...)


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

mit einem druckkraftblasrohr durch die klasse schießen^^
15 meter reichweite - übler gestank beim abschuss (gibt sogar weiße wolke beim abschuss)

ich lad morgen photo und beianleitung hoch, ein kumpel baut die für 1 € hab schon eins bestellt ^^


----------



## hazm (8. September 2008)

Ich kenne da noch was ...
Haben wir früher immer gemacht, hat für eine Lachanfälle gesorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Herr XX stinkt!

Dann der nächste ... etwas lauter ...

Herr XX stinkt!

Dann der nächste ... etwas lauter ...

usw.


Das ganze endete häufig in einer Sonderaufgabe ... aber nicht für mich! Ich bin der erste in der Reige ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG hazm


----------



## LaberLu (8. September 2008)

Bei uns hat ein Schüler mal einem anderen einen Streich gespielt. Er hat einen Brief ausgedruckt der aussah wie die einer Videothek dass das "Opfer" bitte seine Filme zurückbringen solle. Und das beste waren die Filme:
"Alte Ziegen mögens hart" und sowas.

Das "Opfer" hat diesen Brief natürlich nicht zu sehen bekommen. Untereinander wurde er jedoch weitergereicht und sorgte für rege Belustigung. Tja, und irgendwie is der Brief dann verloren gegangen... Der Schulleiter hat ihn wiedergefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (8. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Wir haben mal Unser Lehr Zum Weinen Gebracht ^^ (nein wir haben in nich Geschlagen aber so Genervt bis der in die Klapse eingeliefert Werden Konnte)



hehe lol...
wir letzens auch O_o^^

heute,
halbe klasse Lehrerbingo^^
war einfach nur witzig^^
einer durfte dann auch die schulordnung abschrieben *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (8. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Macht fun wenn man Chukcs hat xD






Arkix schrieb:


> wollt ich auch schreiben (hab chucks) aber nich alle ham chucks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab Chucks ^^


----------



## IchMagToast (8. September 2008)

was mach/en ich/wir denn immer so?

- natürlich das penis spiel 
- den nachbarn laut beledigen 
- den " wem gehört das schnitzel an der decke?" spiel
- dumme kommentare in die klasse rufen
- mit dem handy "LANGWEILIG!!!" von den simpson abspieln, geht aber auch so gut auch das "HAHA"
- lieder anfangen zu singen
- mit einem blasrohr kleine papierkügelchen (vorher in dem mund nehmen damit sie nass werden) an die decke schießen und einen smile schießen die bleiben jahre lang kleben
- käsekästchen ---- alt
- malen
- kontaktanzeigen auf den tisch schreiben (Max 1,70 m groß blond sucht nette mausi.....)
- mit "schaum-" küsschen durch die klasse werfen, is aber nur zu empfehlen, wenn man den leher abgrundtief hasst und der eh bald weg ist die flecken bekommt  man von den fensern nicht mehr weg
- musik durch den ärmel hören, kann man auch in den arbeiten als spicker verwenden
- das bierdeckel spiel wurd schonma erklärt glaub ich
- schlafen
- ausgiebig gähnen
- lesen
- mit kreide trauben etc. rumwerfen 
- nehmt nen dicken duden mit, dein nachbar oder wer aus der näheren umgebung sagt ne zahl, du schlägst die seite auf und legst deinen finger ohne hinzugucken i.wo hin, das wort was du trifst muss der nächste im mündlichen beitrag benutzen, is in mathe relativ lustig wenn man das wort "banane" hat und dann als ergebnis " die banene aus 8 bananen sind ....."

and so on sry falls da was doppelt is 

was man sonst noch so machen kann:

-zu halloween gibts bei uns immer so große fledermäuse von haribo zu kaufen die in der schule mit flüssigkleber einschmiern und durch die klasse werfen klebt überall ( trefft nur nicht die haare der mädchen sie mögen euch nie mehrxD)
- WENN MAN EINEN NEUEN KLASSENRAUM WILL über die ferien einen fisch kaufen und im klassenschrank oder sonstwo im klassenzimmmer verstecken nach den ferien habt ihr definitiv einen neuen klassenraum
- in der sporthalle zu zweit die bänke nehmen und damit den ball immer hochschießen (vorsicht der wird nach ner wele extrem schnell....)
- die lehrerstühle die noch gepolztert sind und wo das lacken unterm stuhl fest getackert ist das aufmachen furzkissen und in das polzter schieben und wieder lacken wieder zutackern das furzkissen is zwar alt es ist aber göttlich wie die lehrer danach gucken und das furzkissen einfach nicht findenxD
- jaja den lehrer anstarren 


ich poste hier nomma später


----------



## LaberLu (8. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> - WENN MAN EINEN NEUEN KLASSENRAUM WILL über die ferien einen fisch kaufen und im klassenschrank oder sonstwo im klassenzimmmer verstecken nach den ferien habt ihr definitiv einen neuen klassenraum



Oder man muss zur Strafe drin bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Ich hab mir zur Schulzeit immer meine Schuhe und Socken ausgezogen und PSP gespielt.
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Arikros (9. September 2008)

Ja, Schuhe ausziehen is cool, Adios kannste schnell anziehen, Chucks nicht, hab diese Erfahrung gemacht


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. September 2008)

Mit dem Lehrer solange unnütze Diskussionen führen , bis die stunden vorbei sind. Klappt besonders gut , wenn man sehr interessiert wirkt und auch einigermaßen gute Argumente / gegenargumente einwirft. 

hachja...heute wieder berufsschule gehabt , und so 2 std ,,weniger,, unterricht gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Ich bin für lernen!


----------



## Mishua (9. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich bin für lernen!


 streber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (9. September 2008)

Penisse hinmalen is lustiq xD
Bis mein Kumpel in mein Englisch Heft in Leuchtbuchstaben " I LOVE COCK" geschrieben hat xD
Zufällig kam da grad die Lehrerin und meinte unsere Hefte einsammeln zu müssen -_-'

Was ich btw auch ganz lustiq finde is mim Feuerzeug rumspielen.
Wir ham letztens mal in ne leere Plastik Flasche Gas eingefüllt und dann angezündet.
Man war das ne Stichflamme unter unserm Tisch ^.^
Die Anderen und der Lehrer habens nicht mitbekommen, bis ich den übelsten Lachanfall hatte weil ich mich so erschreckt habe D


----------



## IchMagToast (9. September 2008)

Zer0X schrieb:


> Was ich btw auch ganz lustiq finde is mim Feuerzeug rumspielen.
> Wir ham letztens mal in ne leere Plastik Flasche Gas eingefüllt und dann angezündet.
> Man war das ne Stichflamme unter unserm Tisch ^.^
> Die Anderen und der Lehrer habens nicht mitbekommen, bis ich den übelsten Lachanfall hatte weil ich mich so erschreckt habe D




ihr idiotenxD


----------



## Xeroxis (9. September 2008)

Wir haben in der 4. Klasse Hauptschule (Österreicher) Ne Milch in so ner Glasflasche irgendwo in 'nem Kasten versteckt und nach 2-3 Wochen am Schultagsende über's Lehrerpult gekippt..(Die Putzfrauen haben uns're Klasse nie geputzt weil wir echt SO 'nen Dreck hatten)
mfg


----------



## PlutoII (10. September 2008)

lezte reihe hocken (allein) den tisch so wie mölich nach hinten schieben und Air hören. Die ganze stunde lang. Des is so gechillt kann man seinen gedanken freien lauf lassen =)


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)

gar nicht erst hingehn. hab ich auch so gemacht.
aus mir ist trotzdem was besseres geworden als aus e__h. 

also kids, wenns ma schieft läuft: bier trinken und unterricht schwänzen. geht lieber zu saturn PS 3 spielen. is sogar umsonst.


----------



## runnerbob (11. September 2008)

Lol die sind alle voll geil wir schreien als HÖRGERÄT und warten bis die lehrer es hören weil die meisten dan sagen Nein ich brauch kein Hörgerät 
fast des gleiche wie Pennisspiel



Das is alles lustig aber man muss wissen wann man damit aufhören sollte 
aber bis dahin lehrer stressen XD


----------



## mookuh (12. September 2008)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> Die Putzfrauen haben uns're Klasse nie geputzt weil wir echt SO 'nen Dreck hatten
> mfg



kenn ich^^

mhh ich vertreib mir den unterricht mit i was in mein heft kritzeln, mich unterhalten und kleine spielchen spielen


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> was mach/en ich/wir denn immer so?
> 
> ...
> - WENN MAN EINEN NEUEN KLASSENRAUM WILL über die ferien einen fisch kaufen und im klassenschrank oder sonstwo im klassenzimmmer verstecken nach den ferien habt ihr definitiv einen neuen klassenraum
> ...




Als ich meinem Abschluss hatte, haben wir am letzten Schultag im Klassenraum und auf dem Flur davor rohes Fleisch in die Hohlräume hinter die Heizung gelegt, auf dem Schrank und hinter dem Vorhang. Naja, in der Tageszeitung stand 6 Wochen später (Schulanfang), dass der Unterricht nicht fortgeführt werden konnte für bestimmte Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> Als ich meinem Abschluss hatte, haben wir am letzten Schultag im Klassenraum und auf dem Flur davor rohes Fleisch in die Hohlräume hinter die Heizung gelegt, auf dem Schrank und hinter dem Vorhang. Naja, in der Tageszeitung stand 6 Wochen später (Schulanfang), dass der Unterricht nicht fortgeführt werden konnte für bestimmte Klassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hätte als abschlusswette noch gemacht: der, der zuerst beim saufen umkippt darf ein stück fleisch essen *g*


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

Waren ja Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, aber ich hätte evtl. essen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wobei ich das nicht mehr allzugenau weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> Waren ja Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja nach den ferien zurückkommen und das präsent holen?^^


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

Ich glaub das haben Leute in weißen Kitteln vom örtlichen Veterinärarbeit getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War glaub ich ziehmlich unangenehm rohes Fleisch 6 Wochen lang in der Sonne zu lassen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Xeroxis (12. September 2008)

Was auch geil ist... bin jetzt neu auf's Oberstufenrealgymnasium gekommen. (ziemlich riesiges Gebäude...4-5 Schulen insgesamt)
Wenn wir in 'nem anderen Fach in eine andere Klasse müssen, gehen wir eben mal aufs Klo und machen uns ne nette Freistunde..wenn der Lehrer fragt wo wir waren sagen wir ganz locker "Ja ne, wir haben die Klasse die ganze Zeit gesucht!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg 
Xeroxis


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

wow am klo sehr geil knnst ja gleich in den Hof gehen...


----------



## Xeroxis (12. September 2008)

Hof is' bei uns Überwacht. Sekretariat und Lehrerzimmer sind dem Hof zugewandt.
Außerdem müssten wir bei der Eingangstür 'ne Kamera haben soweit ich weiß.
Und..besser Klo als Unterricht!^^


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

Kenn ich. Meine neue Schule (fachgymnasium auf bbs) hat 3600 schüler (bbs1), daneben miteinander verbunden bbs2 mit 2300 schülern. also ziehmlich risig und ab und zu kommt es halt vor dass ich "S 346" nicht auf anhieb finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

Ne kamera oh mein gott ist doch kein gefängnis und höhere schulen sind doch freiwillig du hast nur 9 jahre schulPFLICHT der rest ist frei die können dich net zwingen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> Hof is' bei uns Überwacht. Sekretariat und Lehrerzimmer sind dem Hof zugewandt.
> Außerdem müssten wir bei der Eingangstür 'ne Kamera haben soweit ich weiß.
> Und..besser Klo als Unterricht!^^



wieso... im unterricht hat man n tisch zum schlafen, oder biste lieber in nem raum wos nach verschiedensten strengen düften riecht und findst des erholsam/toll ne freistunde zu haben. (aufm klo)


----------



## Rashnuk (12. September 2008)

Geh ins Arztzimmer da bin ich mal eingepennt x)
Liegt vllt daran das meine Schule eine schlechte Realschule ist mit schlampigen Lehrern ^^


----------



## Aratosao (13. September 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> - zuhören
> - denken
> - sich beteiligen
> - lernen
> ...


Laaangweiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt:

*-Sachen gegen die Wand werfen die dann zurückprallen und gegen den Kop hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Xeroxis (14. September 2008)

Auf unserem Klo riechts toll  nach Lufterfrischern!^^
(Ausserdem isses erst mein 9. Jahr oO)


----------



## Unaton (14. September 2008)

Früher als ich jung war und noch zur Schule ging (also letztes Schuljahr) haben wir viele Dinge gemacht damit uns nicht langweilig wurde.

Der Dauerbrenner ist eh, Müll durchs Klassenzimmer schmeißen (Wahlweise auch auf den Lehrer) bzw. man kann auch versuchen Papierschnipsel von hinten (ich saß immer in der letzten reihe *stolz*) den Tussen vor einem in den Ausschnitt zu werfen. Nach dem ich neben dem Waschbecken saß, konnte man damit auch sehr sehr viel Blödsinn anstellen, z.B. wenn jemand aufs Klo musste. Erst mal schnell den Stuhl/Federmäppchen fluten (bei mir hat sich das keiner getraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Lustig war auch, irgendwelche Sachen zu verbrennen oder einfach zu schlafen. Schön, aber stupide war auch das Spiel mit den neun Kästen, wo der gewonnen hat, der als erstes drei Kreise in einer Reihe hatte (wir haben das immer "Viergewinnt" genannt, warum auch immer Oo). Löcher in PET Flaschen stechen, macht sicher jeder Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus Zirkel und Gummiband konnte man auch 1A Zwillen bauen und Papierkugeln rumschießen, erstaunlich wie weh doch so ein Stück Papier tut wenn man es voll ins Gesicht bekommt *autsch*. Das Niveau war nicht sonderlich hoch bei uns und so wurden auch noch viele andere mehr oder weniger total bescheurte Sache veranstaltet.

Die schönste Aktion war in der 8ten Klasse. Zwei aus meiner Klasse rauchen heimlich im Unterricht und drücken immer die Kippen aufm Teppich aus. Zum Stundenwechsel kam ein neuer Lehrer (sehr seltsamer Mensch) und fragte sofort warum es hier so nach Rauch riecht. Die Antwort darauf war "Da sind ein paar Hauptschüler am Fenster vorbeigelaufen und haben einen brennenden Tennisball hoch geworfen." (unser Klassenzimmer war im Zweiten Stock und das Fenster nicht sonderlich groß.) Am nächsten Morgen stand unser Lehrer unten und versuchte einen Tennisball durchs Fenster zu werfen Oo

Ach es waren schon herrliche Jahre und ich bin froh das noch mal zwei folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchMagToast (16. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> Als ich meinem Abschluss hatte, haben wir am letzten Schultag im Klassenraum und auf dem Flur davor rohes Fleisch in die Hohlräume hinter die Heizung gelegt, auf dem Schrank und hinter dem Vorhang. Naja, in der Tageszeitung stand 6 Wochen später (Schulanfang), dass der Unterricht nicht fortgeführt werden konnte für bestimmte Klassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol wie geilxD in der ganzen schule das zu verteilen ist bestimmt noch üblerxD


in chemie ham ich ma ausversehn (echt jetztxD) die falsche chemikalie genommen... ich geh an meinem tisch, machs auf, steck die pepete (schreibt mans so?) rein, da schreit mein lehrer:" JAN DU TROTTEL DAS IST SALZSÄURE!!!"
ich mich voll am erschrecken, kipp die säure umxD
naja das ende vom lied war das ich die haus- und chemieordnung abschreiben musste, konnte mich noch rausreden indem ich meinte, dass der lehrer mirs gegeben hätte (mein leher is zimmlich vergässlich) er hats zum glück geglaubt=)
btw auf dem tisch kann man nicht mehr arbeiten, aber ich hab mich definitiv verewigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mit dem Lehrer solange unnütze Diskussionen führen , bis die stunden vorbei sind. Klappt besonders gut , wenn man sehr interessiert wirkt und auch einigermaßen gute Argumente / gegenargumente einwirft.
> 
> hachja...heute wieder berufsschule gehabt , und so 2 std ,,weniger,, unterricht gehabt
> 
> ...


unsere alte deutsch und geschichte lehrerin hat das automatisch gemacht
einmal vom thema römer zu wintergartenschnecken^^


----------



## Mondryx (16. September 2008)

Mein GMK Lehrer schweift auch immer sehr gerne vom Lehrplan ab. Haben eigentlich gerade die Entwicklung der Politik in der Antike. Heute waren wir dann plötzlich wieder in seiner Studienzeit, und haben uns einen Schwank aus seinem Leben angehört xD


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mein GMK Lehrer schweift auch immer sehr gerne vom Lehrplan ab. Haben eigentlich gerade die Entwicklung der Politik in der Antike. Heute waren wir dann plötzlich wieder in seiner Studienzeit, und haben uns einen Schwank aus seinem Leben angehört xD


Öh sry, Mondryx, ich hab in Erinnerung, dass du eine Frau bist. Sorry, will dich echt nicht beleidigen, aber das kommt mir jetzt verdammt Spanisch vor...


----------



## Xeroxis (18. September 2008)

Valenth, wo steht denn dass sie keine Frau ist?^^ Oder willst du damit eher sagen dass es sich dann eher nach "Mädel" anhört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psychomuffin (19. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Öh sry, Mondryx, ich hab in Erinnerung, dass du eine Frau bist. Sorry, will dich echt nicht beleidigen, aber das kommt mir jetzt verdammt Spanisch vor...


machen meine Lehrer auch oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panky88 (19. September 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> einfach mal versuchen beim kippeln mit absicht umzukippen dabei den Tisch sammt nachbarn mit ins verderben reißen und dabei seine Gliedmaßen verlieren. Halte ich für sehr spektakulär °_°
> 
> 
> !!!


Das ist mir echt mal passiert. Durfte zur Strafe raus aus dem Unterricht damals. 
Ausser dass ich meine Gliedmaßen noch dranhab. ^^


----------



## Mishua (19. September 2008)

jezt kommt was, was in meiner klasse übertrieben wird:
*-*man nehme ein blatt...und mache daraus kleine papierkügelchen..
man sammelt sie,....und wenn sich der lehrer umdreht....-> *KRIEG!*
zu emphelen ist ein sitzplazt weit hinten und mindestens einen(oder mehr, je mehr desto besser) der auch wirft...
is ganz witzig wenn aufeinma nen papierhagel auf dich hinab prasselt =)

wir haben nen ganzen sack voll mit kugeln...*stolz*

MfG Mishua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> jezt kommt was, was in meiner klasse übertrieben wird:
> *-*man nehme ein blatt...und mache daraus kleine papierkügelchen..
> man sammelt sie,....und wenn sich der lehrer umdreht....-> *KRIEG!*
> zu emphelen ist ein sitzplazt weit hinten und mindestens einen(oder mehr, je mehr desto besser) der auch wirft...
> ...


hrhr, is bei uns auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heut im deutschunterricht (war vertretung mit unserer deutschlehrerin) is alles mögliche rumgeflogen :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war aber schon witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 flaschen XD stifte usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (19. September 2008)

Ich passe seit 2 Jahren immer ordentlich auf und mache mit.... << braaaaves Schulmädchen


Aber vorher hab ich quasi den ganzen Schultag gezeichnet/damit gekämpft nicht einzuschlafen/mich unterhalten/die luft angehalten und die Zeit gemessen (wenn man das ca 30 mal macht ist die 45 minüte stunde auch um)

und das geilste:

man hebe mit den knien den tisch leicht an, so das er zu sich abwärts geht.
dann nehme man eine kleine kugel (am besten die, wo in den titenpatronen sind)
und ein Geodreieck.

dann schnipst man die ganze Zeit die kugel mit dem geodreieck nach oben. macht tatsächlich spaß!

oder man nimmt seine parabel, ein kleines stofftier und lässt es auf der parabel den ordner nach unten surfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretraven (20. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab nicht immer in der schule aufgepasst und ich bin nicht dumm und stell dir vor ich hab sogar ne berufsausbildung



bist dun held ... echt lol wenne was werden willst mach abitur und studier dann wohnse irgendwann auch mal in deinen eigenen 4 wänden omg


----------



## rEdiC (20. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> bist dun held ... echt lol wenne was werden willst mach abitur und studier dann wohnse irgendwann auch mal in deinen eigenen 4 wänden omg


Lern du erstmal Deutsch !


----------



## Todesschleicher (20. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Lern du erstmal deutsch !


/sign


----------



## Lurock (20. September 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> bist dun held ... echt lol wenne was werden willst mach abitur und studier dann wohnse irgendwann auch mal in deinen eigenen 4 wänden omg


Rofl, genial! <3



rEdiC schrieb:


> Lern du erstmal *d*eutsch !


*hust*


----------



## Mr_Multikill (22. September 2008)

n kumpel und ich ham uns immer diverse spam mail texte ins mathe heft geschrieben, da waren dann so sachen wie "hot asians naked on the beach" und sowas^^ unsere mathelehrerin nahms gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> n kumpel und ich ham uns immer diverse spam mail texte ins mathe heft geschrieben, da waren dann so sachen wie "hot asians naked on the beach" und sowas^^ unsere mathelehrerin nahms gelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ich mir iwie net vorstellen. es sei denn, ihr habt ihr damit ne idee für ne neue stelle gebracht.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kann ich mir iwie net vorstellen. es sei denn, ihr habt ihr damit ne idee für ne neue stelle gebracht.


des ned, aber unsere mathelehrerin war generell sehr gechillt^^


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

hmm wir hatten auch solche mathe lehrer denens relativ gewessen wär aber die waren alle männlich weis nich ob frauen da zimperlicher sind XD


----------



## Mr_Multikill (22. September 2008)

also bei den mathe lehrerinnen die ich in meiner schulzeit hatte war es immer am gechilltesten^^
ja, ich hatte glück^^


----------



## vikitori (29. September 2008)

nintendo ds mit in die schule holen und guitar hero zocken xD


----------



## Mondryx (29. September 2008)

Hab heute wieder ne ganze Stunde lang mit meinem Sitznachbar Käsekästchen gespielt, falls das wer kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (30. September 2008)

Lernen?


----------



## Happening (30. September 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Lernen?


streber?


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Lernen?






Happening schrieb:


> streber?



Der erste:
Witzig ...

Der zweite:
Noch witziger...


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

* So,ein hoffentlich letztes Mal.
Ich lerne doch auch in der Schule,nur kann man nicht jeden Tag volle 7 Stunden aushalten,wenn dann zusätzlich ein langweiliges Thema oder sowas wie Physik oder [beliebiges Fach,das dem Leser nicht gefällt] kommt,will man einfach nicht mehr. kkthxbye *


----------



## tschilpi (30. September 2008)

Bisher hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben nur aufgepasst und keinen Scheiss gemacht..
Also ich sehe da nichts krasses dabei. Ist doch zum aushalten.
Aber im Französischunterricht gehts neulich voll ab... Da werden Finken, Rucksäcke und Stifte rumgeworfen oder mit Massstäben auf den Boden gekrochen und Counterstrike gespielt xD


----------



## Varghoud (30. September 2008)

Da gibt es eigentlich viele Sachen...^^
Ich zähl mal auf was wir alles machen.

1. Mit dem Stuhl schaukeln
2. Papierzettelchen besonders auffällig mit unsinnigen Nachrichten durch die Klasse rumreichen
3. "Unsinnige Sätze"-Spiel zocken(am besten zu viert; man schreibt auf vier Zettel über vier Runden jeweils immer ein Subjekt, Verb, Adjektiv und Objekt hin und reicht nach einer Runde die Zettel weiter, da entstehen so unsinnige Sachen wenn man am Ende seinen eigenen Zettel zurückerhält)
4. Pinspinning
5. Löcher in die Luft starren
6. Den Banknachbarn dauernd nach der Zeit fragen
7. Den Lehrer dauernd nach der Zeit fragen
8. Blödsinnige Sprüche in die Klasse johlen
9. Aufm Handy/MP4/Ipod Filme anschauen
10. Musik hören


Zum Musikhören kenne ich einen klasse Trick der gar nicht auffällt: ihr nehmt die Kopfhörer und das Kabel, verlegt die Kabel durch den Arm eures Pullovers und versteckt die Kopfhörer dort wo die Hand aus dem Pullover ragt, könnt sie auch im Handballen verstecken. Lehnt dann euren Kopf an die Hand, als würdet ihr euch langweilen, fällt ja net auf^^, und hört Musik. Aber nicht zu laut.^^ Es funktioniert übrigens nur mit Pullovern. 

Achja...kennt ihr eigentlich auch den Würgegriff bei dem man zwar noch Luft bekommt aber nach einiger Zeit schwachfällt? Das hat mal einer nicht geglaubt und es freiwillig machen lassen...der ist wirklich umgefallen...^^
Und es gibt noch einen Trick zum Schwachfallen mit dem Pusten auf den Daumen oder so was, das hat mal ein Asthmatiker(!)versucht, der ist nach hinten umgekippt und gegen den Tisch geknallt, und hat gezuckt. Danach war er aber wieder normal, aber wir haben ihm eingedräut dass er dass nie wieder tun sollte. War schon ziemlich gefährlich.


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> * So,ein hoffentlich letztes Mal.
> Ich lerne doch auch in der Schule,nur kann man nicht jeden Tag volle 7 Stunden aushalten,wenn dann zusätzlich ein langweiliges Thema oder sowas wie Physik oder [beliebiges Fach,das dem Leser nicht gefällt] kommt,will man einfach nicht mehr. kkthxbye *


Naja... Egal wie langweilig das Fach ist, man kann trotzdem aufpassen. 
Und was soll ich sagen:
Wir hatten letztens die 5., 6. und 7. stunde frei ABER: Wir mussten zur 8. Stunde wiederkommen. Trotzdem aufgepasst, und wieder was dazugelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (1. Oktober 2008)

In IT kann man sich super gegenseitig von den Bürostühlen knüppeln^^ einfach an der Rückenlehne ziehen und mit den Füßen die Rollen nach vorne schieben^^

Oder fragen ob man aufs Klo darf und sich dann schnell was zu essen kaufen, bei unserem IT lehrer kein Problem man kann das auch 2mal in einer Stunde machen, er raffts net.


----------



## Dimiteri (1. Oktober 2008)

hat einer bei mir außer klasse gemacht (ok er is jetzt nich mehr uafm gym sondenr realschule)
die lösung aller probleme einfach rausgehn und wnen der lehrer was dagegen sagt den lehrer beleidigen (es ist kein scherz der jenige hat es wirklich getan)


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> hat einer bei mir außer klasse gemacht (ok er is jetzt nich mehr uafm gym sondenr realschule)
> die lösung aller probleme einfach rausgehn und wnen der lehrer was dagegen sagt den lehrer beleidigen (es ist kein scherz der jenige hat es wirklich getan)


jo so einen hattn wir auch mal der wurde suspendiert und ist jetzt arbeitslos der idiot


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> hat einer bei mir außer klasse gemacht (ok er is jetzt nich mehr uafm gym sondenr realschule)
> die lösung aller probleme einfach rausgehn und wnen der lehrer was dagegen sagt den lehrer beleidigen (es ist kein scherz der jenige hat es wirklich getan)


super, um sich die zeit im unterricht zu vretreiben.
noch besser, die nächsten jahre zuhause sich die zeit zu vretreiben und drüber nachdenken, wie scheisse so ne aktion ist, weil man dann keine gute ausbildung hat, weil so jmd keine schule will.


----------



## Happening (3. Oktober 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> hat einer bei mir außer klasse gemacht (ok er is jetzt nich mehr uafm gym sondenr realschule)
> die lösung aller probleme einfach rausgehn und wnen der lehrer was dagegen sagt den lehrer beleidigen (es ist kein scherz der jenige hat es wirklich getan)


Oder seinen Sportlehrer ein Ding ziehen weil man eine 3 bekommen hat.. Un dann von der Schule geschmissen werden.. Ja sowas gabs bei mir an der Schule.. Ist auch ne super Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Oktober 2008)

-person auswählen, dumm machen(sinnlose witze), und möglichst laut und dumm lachen
-10 mal in der stunde zum papierkorb gehen


----------



## Duni (12. November 2008)

Ich push den Thread dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich unterhalt mich in Religion immer mit meinem Nachbarn über WoW, seitdem ich weiß dass er auch zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (13. November 2008)

Amoklauf planen oder Musikhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Amoklauf planen oder Musikhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach ja keinen Amoklauf sonst geht es wieder nur auf die Spiele zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. November 2008)

Heute in der Schule haben wir mal Bingo getestet, naja war lustig. Nur als erstes musste ich vor die Tür, dann ein paar Minuten später nochmal jemand und in ewa 5 Minuten noch jemand. Wir drei müssen jetzt, 4 Seiten abschreiben, war aber trotzdem witzig. Übrigens waren wir zu 5.


----------



## chopi (13. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> _Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für evtl. einträge ins Klassenbuch etc. *g*_


*g*


----------



## airace (13. November 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> [*]Im Unterricht über WoW labern , möglichst nur Englische Begriffe benutzen und das  möglichst laut. Funktioniert aber nur wenn man einen WoW Nerd neben sich hat und ist besonders erheiternd im Englisch Unterricht ;>
> [/list]



ja das ist richtig funny, weil der kumpel mit dem ich die ganze zeit über BWL gelawert habe und der ganzen klasse erklären must was ein tank ist, und dann hat meine Lerherin auch nich gefragt ob er WoW süchtig ist, ich lag halb auf dem boden halb auf dem Sthul vor lachen xD


----------



## Realtec (15. November 2008)

gezeichnet, mir irgendwelche melodien aufgeschrieben (mit noten natürlich) oder hab einfach mein nachbarn genervt


----------



## Farol_Arthas (15. November 2008)

dann will ich auch mal meinen senf dazugeben...

die lehrer mit geodreicken blenden, den klassenstreber/in damit zu nerven is auch immer geil, der regt sich immer voll auf oder spiele aufm handy verschicken,das gabs aber schon glaub ich...

p.s. bin aufm gym^^

so long

farol


----------



## Morituri (15. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (16. November 2008)

@ Morituri

Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja da fällt mir ein wir machen immer auf dem Laptop mit Photoshop Spassbildern von unseren Lehrern die wir dann in der Klasse aufhängen.


----------



## xTaR (16. November 2008)

Zettel mit den Worten :

" Wem gehört eigentlich das Geodreieck unter der Decke ? " 

rumgehen lassen. 


Dann zugucken wie jeder versucht unauffällig zur Decke zu gucken und schließlich entnervt den Zettel weitergibt. Einfach nur geil ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (16. November 2008)

- Einer sagt mitten im Unterreicht einfach "Boing, Boing" .. Lehrer schauen sich dann immer Irritirt um xD
- Wir sollen für BWL immer Texte kurzfassen (was eigentlich total Nutzlos ist) und niemand macht das. Irgendwie wiederholt dann der Lehrer trotzdem immer alles so das jeder mitschreibt Oo
- Oder jemand wiederholt immer wenn der Lehrer diktiert, das was er gesagt hat 
- Seitdem ich Tetris auf dem Handy habe wollte das jeder. Naja an manchen Tagen sehen alle nach unten wegen dem Handy, sieht auch ziemlich witzig aus ^^
- Faust ! Hab mir jetzt alle seiten durchgelesen habs aber noch ned gesehen. In dem Spiel geht es darum das 2 Spieler jeweils eine Faust gegen die Faust des anderen drücken soll und der der dann drann ist die andere Fast erwischen. Wenn man nicht trifft kommt der andere dran. Das kan nschon ziemlich Weh tun, wenn man richtig reinhaut ^^
- (Am besten mit vielen Leuten) Jemand Legt seine offene Hand auf den Tisch und dann abwechselnd die anderen bis jeder seine Hände auf dem Tsich hat. Dann zieht derjenige dessen Hand ganz unten ist, diese heraus und klatscht sie mit möglichst viel Wumms auf die oberste .. das geht dann soweit bis einer richtig losschreit und bei jedem die Hände schon ganz rot sind xD

lg


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach ja keinen Amoklauf sonst geht es wieder nur auf die Spiele zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder installier vorher nur Hello Kitty online und vergrab die anderen spiele dann können se mal rätseln worans lag


----------



## Matty265 (18. November 2008)

Penspinning


----------



## K0l0ss (18. November 2008)

Matty265 schrieb:


> Penspinning



Oh ja, darin trainiere ich mich zur Zeit auch. Ist echt lustig. Ich bin zwar noch blutiger Anfänger, aber hey...ich hab noch 2 1/2 Jahre vor mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. November 2008)

Ich hab was aber das is eher für Pause und Freistunde...

Knackwatschn(Genick-Schlag)-Spiel
Also es fängt damit an das sich 6 Leute (3 rechts, 3 links) aufstellen die Händeabgewinkelt nach oben halten und dabei einen "Gang" bilden.

Einer muss mit beiden Händen die Haare nach oben geben(am Hinterkopf) und durch den "Gang" langsam durchgehen und die 6 anderen dürfen ihm Schläge aufs Genick geben aber sie dürfen sich nicht sehen lassen, wenn einer gesehen wird muss derjenige durch den Gang durchgehen. USW.


sieht etwa so aus:

| ^ |
| ^ |
| ^ |


Legende: "^" = Gehrichtung, "|" = Leute


MFG und viele Schmerzen xD


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2008)

So etwas Ähnliches haben wir auch gemacht. Aber schon ein bisschen anders.
Man sitzt auf 2 Tischen (geht nicht in allen Klassenzimmern), etwa 6 Leute, dann muss jemand durchlaufen
und die Anderen können ihn treten.

[-]^[-]
[-]^[-]
[-]^[-]

[] = Tische
-  = sitzende Person
^ = laufende Person


----------

